# COLLEGE FOOTBALL 2011



## envirotex (Aug 18, 2011)

Who's ready?

College Football Rankings

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You have been invited to join EB.com's Group in Yahoo! Sports College Football Pick'em.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/23911

In order to join the group, just go to College Football Pick'em, and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 23911

Password: Njneer1

The commissioner of this group has sent the following note:

--------------------------------------------------------

Join EB.com's College Pick Em

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's do this!


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2011)

The order of those bottom 15 on the power rankings are highly suspect.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 18, 2011)

Why isn't VT in the Top 3? They're ALWAYS given their big break at the beginning of the season before they lose to about 4 unranked teams. Oh well. Too bad.


----------



## willsee (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't believe southern miss received votes and Louisville didn't


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2011)

> Why isn't VT in the Top 3?


I'm No. 1, bitchboy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Mizzou is right about where it should be in the rankings. There hasn't been a whole lot of chatter about the team this year. I am hoping they do a lot better and make their way up the ladder. The Big 12 is just taking a beating this year and having Mizzou, OU, TA&amp;M, and Texas in the rankings (with Baylor probably joining later) is great IMO.

Going to the MU vs Miami-OH game on 9/3, maybe I will see TD there.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 18, 2011)

Lot's of press about the Longhorn Network...Not much press about actual Longhorn football is a concern...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats the over under on UGA / Boise State?

something tells me the dawgs are going to screw that one up...


----------



## willsee (Aug 18, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Whats the over under on UGA / Boise State?
> something tells me the dawgs are going to screw that one up...


I had my trip planned to go to the Louisville/UGA game...then ESPN screwed it up for me.

Was going to be my first SEC road game


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the over under on UGA / Boise State?
> ...


You could go to Lexington and see us get stomped by Kentucky.


----------



## willsee (Aug 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Not happening

On both counts


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


I'm still trying to give Charlie Strong a chance, but he had a LOT of things to fix with the program he inherited. He did make some good progress last year, but he still doesn't have an entire team of his own recruits. My hopes are not high for the season. And Kentucky made great strides last year. I don't like it one bit, but I do think they are going to win this year.


----------



## willsee (Aug 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Oh

Im not expecting UL to win...I'm just saying they won't get stomped by a Randall Cobb-less UK team


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > Why isn't VT in the Top 3?
> 
> 
> I'm No. 1, bitchboy.


Only my wife can call me "bitch", boy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2011)

My mistake. I'll find something different to call you. What do you prefer: Spanky McRimjob, or Donkey Pickles?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 19, 2011)

Michigan State is more talented than last year but I don't expect them to win ten games again this year.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 19, 2011)

Should be interesting with :wv: this year. New coach and all


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet the guy who left Penn State to Coach at the "U" is probably wishing he hadnt at this point....


----------



## envirotex (Aug 19, 2011)

^^^indeed, but I really think they're just going to have Joe-Pa stuffed and set him up on the sidelines when he dies...


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 21, 2011)

JoePa will live another 80. He's the greatest. They don't make them like that anymore.

RG, not only is he crazy (actually left Temple) because he was considered to be JoePa's heir apparent, if/when 80 years from now, JoePa does retire, but Temple was on the rise, Al Golden was 17-8 over the last two seasons. I know Temple is not a prestigious program, but going from being successful at a program to possible death penalty is a hit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


>


I hear you. Never understood the interest in it. I've been to a few games, it's something to do on a Saturday afternoon, but nothing special.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Meh, I much prefer college football to the NFL. I find the college game much more exciting since anything can happen. Upsets are much more likely in the college game, which ratchets up the excitement. The cost of going to the game is much less then an NFL game and there is a direct connection between me and the team I cheer for (hey I took classes here, just like these players).

But mostly I soured on the NFL in 1996 when a man named Bud Adams demanded a new football stadium even though his team was terrible and couldn't get anywhere close to filling the stadium he had. So he packed up his team and moved to Tennessee. My college team isn't going to pack up and leave town.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2011)

> I find the college game much more exciting since anything can happen. Upsets are much more likely in the college game, which ratchets up the excitement


I donno. So many games are between Powerhouse U vs. Cupcake State and end up 64-3. I do enjoy the gimmicky offensive sets though in the college game. I'll watch Bowl Games on New Years Day, but that's about it. Along the same lines as I'll watch the Indy 500 but no other Nascar races or I'll watch the World Cup but no other soccer.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I find the college game much more exciting since anything can happen. Upsets are much more likely in the college game, which ratchets up the excitement
> 
> 
> I donno. So many games are between Powerhouse U vs. Cupcake State and end up 64-3. I do enjoy the gimmicky offensive sets though in the college game.


I wouldn't say "many" games are that way. Yes, most schools schedule cupcakes at the beginning of the season. I liken those to preseason games in the NFL, even though these "preseason" games count for college. And what's the difference between playing a cupcake in college football vs. having the Bengals on your NFL schedule? :dunno:


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Along the same lines as I'll watch the* Indy 500* but no other *Nascar* races or I'll watch the World Cup but no other soccer.


The Indy 500 is not a Nascar race. Nascar has a race there, but it's called the  Brickyard 400


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2011)

^OK, please clarify what the difference is then. It's a bunch of guys racing around an oval. Is that a different league of Nascar?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^OK, please clarify what the difference is then. It's a bunch of guys racing around an oval. Is that a different league of Nascar?


Nascar






IndyCar


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

Indy is the Indy Racing League and consists of open-wheel racing. Nascar is "stock-car" racing, ie full bodys.

They each have their own separate governing bodies, sponsors, drivers, etc. They do share alot of race-tracks though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

RW:the previous "Indy" photo you posted is an F1 car (since corrected). And yes, F1 is different from Indy.

Indy






F1






Again, a whole other racing league.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Which one races for the piston cup? (j/k...been watching a lot the movie Cars lately...a minisnick fav)


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> RW: I think that Indy photo is an F1 car. And yes, F1 is different from Indy.


It was, I grabbed quickly grabbed a pic from Wikipedia without paying much attention before posting. Then I had to go find a real indy car pic.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

I updated my post accordingly as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^OK, please clarify what the difference is then. It's a bunch of guys racing around an oval. Is that a different league of Nascar?
> ...


Aye, sir. Explanation appreciated.

Baseball has always been king wherever I've lived, NY or MA.


----------



## momech (Aug 22, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Which one races for the piston cup? (j/k...been watching a lot the movie Cars lately...a minisnick fav)


You did WHAT in yer cup?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 22, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > I find the college game much more exciting since anything can happen. Upsets are much more likely in the college game, which ratchets up the excitement
> ...


Powerhouse U vs. Cupcake State is rarely televised.

I have basic cable and get about a dozen televised games each Saturday, of which probably ten will be competitive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Go Bucky!!! :thumbs:


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 22, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> I think Mizzou is right about where it should be in the rankings. There hasn't been a whole lot of chatter about the team this year. I am hoping they do a lot better and make their way up the ladder. The Big 12 is just taking a beating this year and having Mizzou, OU, TA&amp;M, and Texas in the rankings (with Baylor probably joining later) is great IMO.
> Going to the MU vs Miami-OH game on 9/3, maybe I will see TD there.


I'd rather be watching football than all the other crap clogging up message boards right now with our program...

aTm and conference expansion worry + head coach of our men's BBall team came from Miami and has what seems to be an "interesting" history + new QB / etc.

Should be an OK year for us, I'll probably be bringing the family to the 9/3 game, mizzoueng, so I'll message you my cell number. We sit in the family fun zone (corner between band and student section).


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 24, 2011)

college football is everything.We are #18.Expect us to be out of the rankings by week 4. But we don't have to deal with TP anymore. Thats the only good news.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2011)

Garrett Gilbert leads starts for the Horns at QB, again. We'll see what happens Saturday night...Time to man-up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looked up prices for our alma mater to see a game this fall...$50 for a upper deck seat...NFW. and that was for a non-conference team...if it was for a big 10 game the price jumped. They suck too much to pay that kind of money.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2011)

$70 for the Longhorns season opener against Rice.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Two more players who have been told countless times that they are untouchable are now in flourescent orange jumpsuits.

I'm glad. Jarrett Lee will finally be able to play.


----------



## Angstrom (Aug 30, 2011)

The Northwestern opener at Boston College is going to be an interesting game. NU's QB Persa is a stud, but how well has he healed from last season's season-ending injury? Nobody seems to be quite sure how much (or if) he'll be playing on Saturday. The backup's a great running QB, but BC has a great running defense. Right now the line is -2.5 BC, which would be a pick-em at a neutral site. It should be a fun game


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 30, 2011)

Angstrom said:


> The Northwestern opener at Boston College is going to be an interesting game. NU's QB Persa is a stud, but how well has he healed from last season's season-ending injury? Nobody seems to be quite sure how much (or if) he'll be playing on Saturday. The backup's a great running QB, but BC has a great running defense. Right now the line is -2.5 BC, which would be a pick-em at a neutral site. It should be a fun game


Yes, it was technically a "season-ending injury" although Persa only missed two regular season games.


----------



## Angstrom (Aug 30, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Yes, it was technically a "season-ending injury" although Persa only missed two regular season games.


And the bowl game.

He ruptured his achilles, which has a long recovery time. It seems he's still not quite 100%.

Here, you can follow Persa's achilles on Twitter:

Danny's Achilles


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 30, 2011)

Angstrom said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it was technically a "season-ending injury" although Persa only missed two regular season games.
> ...



The B10 season is all that matters. Nobody cares about these newfangled bowl games. ld-025:

That link on Twitter cracks me up. I would not follow anybody on Twitter, much less a dude's tendon.


----------



## willsee (Sep 1, 2011)

Season starts today

Louisville vs Murray State 6pm on the U


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 1, 2011)

For some reason it just doesn't feel like football season yet.


----------



## willsee (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe because at kickoff it's going to be 98 degrees?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 1, 2011)

That's not normal? It sounds about right for our games.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 1, 2011)

They moved our game from 6 to 7pm, so that it might be below 100 at kick-off.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 1, 2011)

willsee said:


> Season starts todayLouisville vs Murray State 6pm on the U


I'm going. Got an extra ticket available, if you're in the area.


----------



## willsee (Sep 1, 2011)

I have season tickets but I won't be at this one since it's my wife's last day of work tomorrow she can't miss. Thanks though

Then she starts at Murray State University next Tuesday.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 1, 2011)

willsee said:


> wife's last day of work tomorrow she can't miss.


I would argue that is the best day to miss.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2011)

willsee said:


> it's my wife's last day of work tomorrow she can't miss.


What are they going to do, fire her?


----------



## willsee (Sep 1, 2011)

She feels it is her duty to be there

I told her she needs to be at the football game since it's her future employer


----------



## envirotex (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is ESPN's preview for the weekend...

Goodnight offseason, hello football!

I like the cupcake of the week section...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 1, 2011)

envirotex said:


> I like the cupcake of the week section...





> So don't get too excited if new quarterback Barrett Trotter looks like Cam Newton on Saturday, Tigers fans. He's not. He's just a guy playing Utah State.


Classic.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 1, 2011)

Where's the Clemson fans on here?

word around these parts, is that Rich Rod will be the Tigers head coach starting NEXT season. Thoughts?


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 2, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Where's the Clemson fans on here?


&lt;-- shamefully raises hand



> word around these parts, is that Rich Rod will be the Tigers head coach starting NEXT season. Thoughts?


I've heard that rumor as well. Swinney is on the hot seat, and can't afford another 6-7 season and loss to SCar like last year. Rich Rod, despite the hatred in the WVU and Michigan areas (and maybe even nationally), is pretty well liked in Clemson, and probably would be a candidate they'd look at. The years where Tommy Bowden was HC and Rich Rod was OC are considered some of the best years since the Danny Ford era.

We have a new OC and new QB this season, so nobody knows what to expect. Generally, offence was the problem last year, but we lost some defensive players to the NFL early, so we could have problems on both sides of the ball. We'll know what we have in Week 3 and 4, where we play Auburn and FSU back to back. That is, of course, if we can get by Troy this week.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 3, 2011)

Baylor over TCU. Who's next?

C'mon SMU!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Where's the Clemson fans on here?


[email protected] perhaps?


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2011)

Will people finally realize that Oregon is an overrated team now? LSU just handed the suck to them.

Notre Dame? Really? #16 preseason ranking? Sorry, USF just ruined your season.

Auburn ought to be ashamed that they nearly tanked one to Utah State.

My Buckeyes looked good. Yeah, it's Akron, but they look like they do every year. When you only have 6 senior starting amidst all the trouble, that's big for them.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the Clemson fans on here?
> ...


Actually, I think he still can bring a program to top levels. I think Michigan dumped him a year early. I could see the turn-around last year, and I bet that if he were in Michigan this year, it would have been better, but with that said, I still got some satisfaction out of them dumping him.

I think that Clemson fans knowing Rich Rod is there, will make that hot seat even hotter for current coach.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

The :wv: game was ruined by hours of lightning delays. When did this weather delay crap start?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

on a good note, I'm hoping for good weather next weekend, as I'll be at the PENN STATE - ALABAMA game.

GO LIONS!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think that's gonna be much of a game.

&lt;--- Not a crimson tide, elephant, whatever mascot fan.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope not, would love to see Penn State rip em good. 

The bad part is, I'm going with Nick Saban's group. He got an allotment of 105 tickets, and I'm going with them. I'll be the guy in the PSU shirt sitting in the middle of the Alabama group.

Saban is from here locally, and I know his cousin, who asked me to go, knowing I'd be the PSU guy they all get to bitch at the whole game.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

You have been invited to join EB.com's Group in Yahoo! Sports College Football Pick'em.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/23911

In order to join the group, just go to College Football Pick'em, and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 23911

Password: Njneer1

The commissioner of this group has sent the following note:

--------------------------------------------------------

Join EB.com's College Pick Em

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Angstrom (Sep 6, 2011)

And what did I tell you about that NU-BC game? That was a heck of a game, right down to the end. and the 'Cats pulled it off without Persa.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 6, 2011)

And we looked pathetic against Hawaii. Got Cal coming up this week. Hello, 0-2!


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> chaosiscash said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


Really? DBs lining up incorrectly is a Game One mistake and Michigan was doing that in their bowl game.

This week (ND at Michigan) should be interesting.  Either the Wolverines will come crashing to earth or ND will be 0-2. Either meltdown will be fun to watch.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 9, 2011)

Texas has BYU...we're going to be at a Pop Warner game, gave away our tix.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 9, 2011)

The Berkley Hippies will be visiting the Boulder Hippies this weekend. Can't we all just get along, man? :afro:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2011)

It would have been useful had I realized that you set up the Pick'em league as a spread league. I made my picks based on W/L, not the spread. I think it's too much to think about with both the spread and confidence points.


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy Toledo, the OSU - Toledo game was waaaaaaay too close for comfort. A little pissed that Fickell didn't put in Braxton Miller when Bauserman was sucking it.

Really let down that Georgia didn't pull it off against South Carolina.

Hoping for a Michigan rally against Notre Dame, and hoping Fresno keeps the lead against Nebraska!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2011)

Supe said:


> Hoping for a Michigan rally against Notre Dame


Me too. If ND wins this, they'll be ranked again next week.


----------



## Freon (Sep 10, 2011)

Texas just polished off BYU, a noteworthly opponent since the team from Utah was 90% white boys who could spell thier own names. Unlike my school who is a bunch of 300 pound basket weavers.

Yes, I've been drinking Wild Turkey.

One final note from the heart. As many of you know I spent 20 years on the "pointy end of the spear". All the NFL bullshit for tomorrow is an insult to the 100 kids whose lives were lost under me in Al AnBar. I was just a staff officer, but in so many ways, each of those young men were my charges.

I think I may hijack the church service tomorrow...

Ladies and Gentlemen, fill a glass of good port wine and call a toast to all the good men and ladies that came back...without a voice....

Freon, USMC Ret

From Kipling:

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,

The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."

The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,

I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:

O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";

But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,

The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,

O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,

They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;

They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,

But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!

For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";

But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,

The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,

O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep

Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;

An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit

Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.

Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"

But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,

The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,

O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,

But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;

An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,

Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;

While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",

But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,

There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,

O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:

We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.

Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face

The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.

For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"

But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;

An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;

An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Play the "Eternal Father" at church tomorrow.....


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 11, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It would have been useful had I realized that you set up the Pick'em league as a spread league. I made my picks based on W/L, not the spread. I think it's too much to think about with both the spread and confidence points.


I agree. That's how it defaulted. I will look into changing it but don't know if I can at this point. It is alot to keep up with.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 12, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping for a Michigan rally against Notre Dame
> ...


The best line I've heard about the ND/Michigan game: "They were going through the motions but it was sloppy and tough to watch, like two fat chicks making out."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 12, 2011)

That game was ridiculous. There were 4 touchdowns in the first 3 quarters, and 5 in the 4th quarter (3 in the last 1 minute, 12 seconds).


----------



## envirotex (Sep 12, 2011)

Texas played 3 different QBs, and the ND/Mich game was even crazier than that...

I lost three games on the Pick'em for outright losses, the rest I lost on the spread...even my Longhorns did not get it right. :mellow:


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

I was so pleased to learn that ND lost, and how did they was more rewarding.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 18, 2011)

The McCoys and the Shipleys have good football genes.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, my OSU watching is done for the year. Fickell needs to go, as does Blowsermann, who is nothing but a Craig Crenzel, with less accuracy and zero ability to manage a game. When you've got a freshman capable of being a star and your QB has thrown for 6 YARDS all game, maybe take a page from the history books like what Tressel did with some kid named "Pryor" and give him a chance to play? They're a mess, pure and simple, with the worst offense I've seen out of any Buckeye team in years. With the exception of Wisconsin, the rest of the Big 10 should be equally as embarrassed, Michigan St. even more so.


----------



## willsee (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm growing tired of all this conference realignment crap and do not want to go to 'superconferences'


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^ What he said.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't really care about it, I just wish they'd decide what they are going to do and be done with it. This is the 2nd season in a row where there have been incessant rumors and stories about conference realignment. I think the story is more overblown than the Brett Favre story was.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess it's more than just a story now.

Syracuse and Pitt have been announced to the ACC.

I heard that Texas A&amp;M has accepted the SEC, and that we :wv: filed paperwork to join the SEC yesterday.

This is getting interesting.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll be at the game this Saturday, but haven't decided yet whether or not I will go over in the morning to see the GAMEDAY crowd.

May be too good to pass up


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

This SEC expansion is bullsh*t. Why the F would the SEC expand?!?!? I'm tired of schools and conferences moving around because it's only about football money. How in the hell are conferences going to manage conference and non-conference games now? For football, we already have an alternating schedule with schools of play this year and not next. And how in the hell are A&amp;M or :wv: even in the southeast? I thought the SEC was one of the last "reasonable" conferences left. Bullsh*t, I tell ya. Bullsh*t.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2011)

They're all going to be so large, non-conference games will end up being a thing of the past.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 19, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I thought the SEC was one of the last "reasonable" conferences left.



:spit:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

For location, that is. The ACC still is... somewhat. That conference's name should be The Atlantic Seaboard Conference.


----------



## willsee (Sep 19, 2011)

And the Big East added TCU....


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

go Illini!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2011)

willsee said:


> And the Big East added TCU....



This was the most absurd move of all...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2011)

are they in East Texas?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2011)

Uh, not even in East Texas...Fort Worth, west of Dallas. East Texas, that's LSU


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2011)

college football becomes more of a joke every year

UGA should move to the Big East

WV should be in either ACC or SEC

LSU should be in the NFC West

Pac 10 should disolve altogether

All Texas Teams should only play each other plus Notre Dame (+1 Game)


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Uh, not even in East Texas...Fort Worth, west of Dallas. East Texas, that's LSU


If texas included LSU as a school, they could THEN say they're competitive in football.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

> ACC (16 teams)
> Boston College
> 
> Clemson
> ...


This is how I see the conferences potentially lining up based on what has happened so far, and the swirling rumors I have read. The (New) tags are on teams that have already signed with a new conference or at least announced a move. The ones with a question mark in front of them are rumors. I just read the one about the Big 12 and Big East talking about merging the leftovers. Ironically, it's still the smallest conference after the dust settles.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2011)

There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess. It's all going to come down to the $$$, and the Big Least will probably end up absorbing some smaller/independent conferences to stay afloat.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

Supe said:


> There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess. It's all going to come down to the $$$, and the Big Least will probably end up absorbing some smaller/independent conferences to stay afloat.


I think the SEC is looking to get back to an even number of teams, no matter what they say. I think WVU is the best football team that is likely to accept an invitation. I think that OU/OSU and UT/TT are more likely to go to the Pac-XX than the Big 10.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^me too. But Baylor does have Ken Starr, so the Big 12 is not dead yet.

Blue dress.


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2011)

Now they're talking Big 12/Big Least merger on ESPN this morning. Sheeeesh.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm hearing all sorts of stuff here in :wv:

But, it looks to be pretty solid that WVU submitted paperwork to the SEC on Sunday, and an announcement is likely today. &lt;- This came from the same reporter that leaked that Holgerson was being hired, and the same reporter that leaked the story on Bill Stewart that caused his removal. I'd say this reporter has an inside person.


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2011)

But what about the STUDENT-athlete in all this?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2011)

This whole $$$-grabbing for football just makes me sick.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 20, 2011)

willsee said:


> But what about the STUDENT-athlete in all this?


Oh don't worry, they will get additional breaks from their Sports Management, Coaching, and Sports Medicine professors. For those in serious degrees (Engineering), they will have to make up in the summer or something.........

There will be a big argument once this starts to finalize about "the students will be away from school longer", which will just go away after a while. No one seems to give two flying flips that the basketball teams pretty much take February and March off of school for a tourny.


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems the SEC denied WVU?


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2011)

willsee said:


> Seems the SEC denied WVU?


Really? Source?


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2011)

Nevermind..still rumors to this point.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2011)

still rumors, but there are some sources now

Report: ACC, SEC Reject WVU


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2011)

> West Virginia turned down by ACC, SECPosted on: September 20, 2011 12:35 pm
> 
> Edited on: September 20, 2011 1:06 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## willsee (Sep 20, 2011)

> In the latest unexpected turn on the twisty, gnarled path that college football conference expansion is taking, Louisville and the University of Kentucky are now steering the SEC’s ship for the time being. The bottom line . . .
> If the SEC expands to just 14 teams, the conference prefers that 14th team to be Louisville. Kentucky does not and it has veto power, in effect, for any school within its borders. This is the same arrangement for Florida, Georgia and South Carolina regarding FSU, Georgia Tech and Clemson. As such, if membership is capped at 14 the league will have to go elsewhere for that final addition.
> 
> For many observers the presumed 14th SEC team was West Virginia. Shocking as this may sound, given the opinion many people have of where the SEC places classroom excellence compared to the on-field product, WVU won’t be invited due to its projected academic standing among the current SEC schools and the reputation it has as a university.
> ...


Stupid Lexington Basketball Academy


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow...I never even considered Louisville going to the SEC. And I'm not sure I like the idea. Then there would be 2 teams from Kentucky at the bottom of the SEC standings every season.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2011)

Seeing some chatter that it's Missouri that has been issued the invite to the SEC to make 14...Makes some sense.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 20, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Seeing some chatter that it's Missouri that has been issued the invite to the SEC to make 14...Makes some sense.


I think Mizzou to the Big 10 (plus 2) makes more sense. But then the Big 10 (plus 3) would need to find someone else (Notre Dame?) to get back to even numbers (Big 10 plus 4).


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm split on where they should go.

In the SEC, they would be one of the teams that travelled the farthest. I think in the long run this would hurt your season. It would help with recruiting as you get a little more national exposure, but it could majorly backfire as well. Plus, based on performance this year so far, SEC has some really tough teams and regular season games could be as exciting as bowl games. IMO the SEC would allow for more televised games as well.

The Big 10 is a lot closer, but I don't know if its a good fit. Ohio State is the perrenial big dog in that conference and sucks up all the talent and tv time, even if they are over-hyped and ineligible. I think Mizzou could get lost in the shuffle, especially if #14 is a big name as well.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 20, 2011)

Supe said:


> There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess.



B10 would deny most schools for academic reasons, including:

WVU

Oklahoma

OKSt

All the SEC schools but UF and Vandy


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess.
> ...


Thanks... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.athlonsports.com/news/missouri-...s-get-offer-sec


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> I think Mizzou could get lost in the shuffle, especially if #14 is a big name as well.


a name like Notre Dame?

I see your point.

I think :wv: is gonna get shafted, and stuck in the Big 2 (former Big East)


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 20, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> a name like Notre Dame?


Actually, as much as I hate to admit it, yes. Notre Dame, Ohio State, Michigan are big names that demand air time for just about every one of their games, or they complain like little :smileyballs:

While Mizzou has a stong following here in MO and the midwest, they really don't have the national draw like those schools do and would lose tv time.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 20, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess.
> ...


I wouldn't exactly call UF an oustanding academic institution.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > There have also been talks of Oklahoma, WVU, and Texas entertaining Big 10 joining. WVU obviously would make the most sense, but the Big 12 is going to end up disbanding, and where the few top tier teams end up is anyone's guess.
> ...



I'm willing to bet the B10 would waver on academic integrity if it came down to massive $.

Looks like the PAC12 is staying put, since Texas refused equal revenue sharing if it joined. Now they're also saying the Big East is going to pick up the three military academies. WTF?


----------



## willsee (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd rather Louisville try to bolt to the Big12 (10..9..whatever)

Weaker basketball..better football.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nebraska was in the Association of American Universities when they were voted into the B10. All the other B10 schools are AAU members.

UF and Vandy are the only SEC schools in the AAU.

B10 commish (Delany) has repeatedly said expansion is about adding institutions, not football teams.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 23, 2011)

Erin Andrews in proper attire. 

:wv:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

is that her sister she is about to make out with? (SInce it is WV and all)


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2011)

Any clothing at all is not what I'd consider proper for Erin Andrews.

Looks like Blowsermann is out, and Miller is in for Ohio State this weekend. Hopefully he'll be able to pull off a big game against Colorado and rejuvenate the team.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else hear a rumor about the SEC making a big announcement Sat. morning? One of the guys here at work was saying he heard that, but I trust him about as far as I can throw him...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 23, 2011)

Supe said:


> Any clothing at all is not what I'd consider proper for Erin Andrews.
> 
> Looks like Blowsermann is out, and Miller is in for Ohio State this weekend. Hopefully he'll be able to pull off a big game against Colorado and rejuvenate the team.


Don't worry. We're just the team to debut a freshman QB against. If we don't miss a ton of tackles, we'll commit at least 12 penalties, extending your drives and killing ours. I don't give us much of a chance this week, but I'll still watch it on ABC.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 23, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else hear a rumor about the SEC making a big announcement Sat. morning? One of the guys here at work was saying he heard that, but I trust him about as far as I can throw him...



Haven't heard about a big announcement, but I have heard is that Dan Beebe is fired, and they've changed the revenue sharing agreement so that if any team leaves and goes to another conference their TV revenue (or a large portion of it) would stay in the Big 12...


----------



## willsee (Sep 23, 2011)

Louisville to the Big12...let's go


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 24, 2011)

getting ready to leave and head to the game. 8 hours of pre-game tailgating, my old ass may be passed out by 8:00pm kick-off

COUCHES WILL BURN TONIGHT, I've got a feelin'

also, an acquaintance that I know told me yesterday (he is a booster tied in to the university pretty well) that an announcement was being made today about WVU-SEC. I guess we'll find out if he's full of shit or not


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2011)

I would make a comment about the LSU- :wv: game, but I dont want to get deleted again...

My condolences DV.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, all that game showed is that LSU should be ranked #1 right now, as much as I despise that school with a passion.

My Buckeyes looked like a formidable team again, thank God. Braxton Miller looked pretty good. Kid can move like Pryor, but is closer to a true passer like Troy Smith was. Stayed very calm, lead the offense well, and is going to be a huge asset going forward. His numbers would have been better if our receivers could hold on to the damn ball. He was throwing them perfectly, and they were bouncing off his receivers hands and numbers.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, come on, Supe. It's been 4 years since LSU spanked the Buckeyes by two touchdowns in the BCS NCG. I mean, it's the first time in a long time that a two-loss team made it to the champioinship game and then, against all odds, defeated a no-loss team. This is something that should be celebrated, right? Let it go, Supe. Let it go.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2011)

Thems is fightin' words, MS. Fightin' words.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 25, 2011)

And on to the other OSU...poor aggies folded again at home under the machine that is the OSU Cowboys...

I think they may be afraid of Boone Pickens.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't see it but my Dad called and told me the Illini Marching band got a penalty called against them while they were in the stands playing during the game...he didn't hear how many yards it cost the team because the crowd got too loud when they heard the call.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 26, 2011)

Supe said:


> My Buckeyes looked like a formidable team again, thank God. Braxton Miller looked pretty good. Kid can move like Pryor, but is closer to a true passer like Troy Smith was. Stayed very calm, lead the offense well, and is going to be a huge asset going forward. His numbers would have been better if our receivers could hold on to the damn ball. He was throwing them perfectly, and they were bouncing off his receivers hands and numbers.



We're on our way to Columbus this weekend and hopeful Miller will look more like a freshman QB because the Spartans need some help.

MSU has showed all year that they don't have a #2 receiver and they showed at Notre Dame that they can't run against a quality defensive line.


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2011)

Our D-line is pretty good, but it's VERY clear that all of our good corners went pro. Likewise for our receivers.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 26, 2011)

530+ yards of offense means nothing, when you can't make it count. What a shame too, because LSU never got a sack or really even pressure on Geno. I thought their defensive line might chew us up, but quite opposite. The score sure doesn't reflect the game, but the score is all that matters.

Guess we needed 800+ yards in that game.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 26, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> an acquaintance that I know told me yesterday (he is a booster tied in to the university pretty well) that an announcement was being made today about WVU-SEC. I guess we'll find out if he's full of shit or not


FULL OF SHIT it appears


----------



## envirotex (Sep 26, 2011)

College Football Surrenders to the SEC...

:excl:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG. I laughed so f'ing hard beginning with this:



> LSU's Morris Claiborne returns a kickoff for a touchdown against West Virginia. After all, LSU plays in the SEC and West Virginia doesn't..


and I didn't stop until I got to the bottom.

:lmao: :Locolaugh: :rotflmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

The LSU / WV game kind of reminded me that the spread offense isnt all that great if you cant punch it in the endzone.....


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 26, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> OMG. I laughed so f'ing hard beginning with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the photo in that article shows one of the rediculous holds on that return. 3 missed tackles, and the holds missed by the refs. That play was a sham. I was sitting in row 8, and the really blatant one was in front of me, and the ref was right there, so I said, well its coming back.

Was I wrong. But found out the refs were in the SEC too.

given, I'm not saying that hold would have made the difference in the game, but it was a big turning point. The game wasn't lopsided by any means.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 26, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> The LSU / WV game kind of reminded me that the spread offense isnt all that great if you cant punch it in the endzone.....


Exactly.

Turnovers and special teams are obviously as important as anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

DV I have to say that is some class A 'Homer-ism" in your post....


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 26, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Even the photo in that article shows one of the rediculous holds on that return.


In this photo? :huh:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

_Arkansas-Ohio State: Although Ohio State's 2011 Sugar Bowl victory over Arkansas has been vacated because of the Buckeyes' rules violations, and even though Arkansas is no Florida or LSU (i.e., the sort of A-list peer Ohio State should aspire to beat), the SEC will permit Buckeye fans to fondly remember that game. (Although OSU's official bowl record against the SEC remains 0-9.)_

^-- LOL, I didnt know the WSJ had folks with a sense of humor (not that the article isnt 99% accurate)


----------



## envirotex (Sep 26, 2011)

From the Rice MOB. I actually saw this in person...hehe.

"We congratulate the S.E.C. and the Big 12, as both conferences improve their average IQ"...and it's goodbye to A&amp;M.

View attachment 4673


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 26, 2011)

envirotex said:


> From the Rice MOB. I actually saw this in person...hehe.
> "We congratulate the S.E.C. and the Big 12, as both conferences improve their average IQ"...and it's goodbye to A&amp;M.


You saw that in person? So not shopped? If so, and if that's the Texas band the irony is fantastic. It's Texas not wanting equal revenue sharing within the Big 12 which is prompting schools to leave for other conferences.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 26, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > *From the Rice MOB*. I actually saw this in person...hehe.
> ...


The image is from Texas Monthly, and it's the Rice Owl band. The Longhorn Band usually has about 350 members on the field for a halftime show, and they wear burnt orange and white Stetsons...

As far as the revenue sharing goes, anybody else would could make a $300M deal for their own network should go right ahead...and Texas offered to share with A&amp;M and other schools when the deal was being formed, and the aggies said, no thanks. SO, the IQ joke is very appropriate...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2011)

Stay classy, west virginia. :angry:

WVU fans assault LSU fans, one of which is 22 weeks pregnant.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 27, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Stay classy, west virginia.


Clearly you don't recall the Gator Bowl band dumping incident.

http://www.cardchronicle.com/2007/1/5/14521/81162


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

We do have some of the 'best' fans in college football. Shame really. A few idiots always make it bad for the rest.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2011)

WTF do people do this... ESPECIALLY after the Giants fan got beaten and it was all over the news? This is sad. And the fact that the school hasn't been more direct in curbing this trainwreck of a stereotype is worse.


----------



## willsee (Sep 27, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Stay classy, west virginia. :angry:
> WVU fans assault LSU fans, one of which is 22 weeks pregnant.


What's the Big Deal


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2011)

Making fun and ridiculing fans of the opposing team is one thing, but laying your hands on them is completely different and inexcusable.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

watch the below video, and starting at the :13 second mark, on the right of the screen, you'll see the beginning of it, and the SEC ref 2 yards beside them. I was sitting 8 rows up on that side, and was certain it would be called. Ref had to be blind to miss that.

he had two handfuls of all jersey.

Again, not saying it would result in a WVU win, but that was hard to watch right in from of me..


----------



## willsee (Sep 27, 2011)

As a Louisville fan that remembers the Pat White coming out party in 2005 and the botched onsides kick ref call


----------



## wvgirl14 (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw the hold too and the ref and also thought it was coming back. Yeah we have some idiots that do stupid things and wear stupid things. Too bad they don't realize they hurt the program from moving up and give us a bad name. Those Marshall shirts some fans were wearing was really distasteful. Oh well it was a good game, maybe a preview of what is too come with the Holgorsen era.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 27, 2011)

wvgirl14 said:


> I saw the hold too and the ref and also thought it was coming back. Yeah we have some idiots that do stupid things and wear stupid things. Too bad they don't realize they hurt the program from moving up and give us a bad name. Those Marshall shirts some fans were wearing was really distasteful. Oh well it was a good game, maybe a preview of what is too come with the Holgorsen era.



I've heard some horror stories about Morgantown. I've watched Michigan State play just about everywhere and have been planning on going to WVU in a couple years.

(That's assuming MSU does not back out now that the B10 is moving to 9 conference games per year).


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

willsee said:


> As a Louisville fan that remembers the Pat White coming out party in 2005 and the botched onsides kick ref call


Touche'



wvgirl14 said:


> I saw the hold too and the ref and also thought it was coming back. Yeah we have some idiots that do stupid things and wear stupid things. Too bad they don't realize they hurt the program from moving up and give us a bad name. Those Marshall shirts some fans were wearing was really distasteful. Oh well it was a good game, maybe a preview of what is too come with the Holgorsen era.


It's been all over talk radio and the local networks, they are talking about how it needs to end. People were calling in today telling about incidents that they've seen, etc. It is rediculous, because 95% of everyone on Saturday was telling the LSU fans; "Welcome to Morgantown", "Good Luck", "Hope you guys do well, but not too well", etc. etc. It's the 5% idiots that have to give us a bad reputation.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

We had 3 LSU guys at our tailgate all day. Several people I work with went with these guys to LSU last year, so invited them up for the game this year. Everyone treated them great all day. Only one person walked by and said "F$&amp;K the Purple Shirts" but that was it

a couple of the clerks that work here were mouthing off and made bets with one of them. I will have to upload a photo of what the t-shirts they now have to wear this Friday.

(I'm not that dumb to bet on that game)


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> You have been invited to join EB.com's Group in Yahoo! Sports College Football Pick'em.
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/college/23911
> 
> In order to join the group, just go to College Football Pick'em, and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hurry and sign-up to still get in. Just to make it more interesting, if we can get at least 5 more to sign up by Saturday morning, I will change the set-up to drop the scores for the lowest 4 weeks of the season. Then, anyone getting in their picks by this week will still have an equal shot at the points lead by the end of the season.

Come on EB'ers, jump on in


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2011)

Just made my picks for this week.

oh, and we have a revenge game against Iowa St. on saturday night. who has a nut for their school mascot anyway?


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Just made my picks for this week.
> oh, and we have a revenge game against Iowa St. on saturday night. who has a nut for their school mascot anyway?



THE Ohio State University does.

I am adamant that the reason Ohio State lost against Miami was that I was not donning my Laurinaitis jersey. Therefore, I will be wearing it this Saturday, and every Saturday, through the end of the season. Michigan State ought to be a good litmus test for whether or not Ohio State has truly bounced back with Miller behind center.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2011)

Supe said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Just made my picks for this week.
> ...


I must be ready for friday because i was confusing ISU with the OSU...something's nutty


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 30, 2011)

Supe said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Just made my picks for this week.
> ...


I'll be on my way in about 90 minutes.

I think MSU has a chance if they can make tackles and play decent special teams. That will force Miller to work it down the field... not sure he can put long strings of plays together like that yet.

But the Bucks are the only B10 team Dantonio hasn't beat and MSU has not won there since the big 1998 upset (which was also the last time I was there).


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2011)

I am truly ashamed of my Buckeyes today. The offense is beyond useless, Miller looks like a high school Freshman, and Luke Fickell should be burned at the stake for both his lack of leadership and abhorrent play calling. They may as well stick some tackling dummies in place of their offensive line.

I think my game-watching for the year is over. I will entertain the thought of watching them next year if Urban Meyer is brought in, in place of Fuckell.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2011)

Hearing rumors of an Urban Meyer replacing a retiring Joe Paterno.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2011)

Man, I screwed myself on the pickems. I had no idea the league was set up using spreads. I would have completely changed my picks if that were the case.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 3, 2011)

RW, October 29 is shaping up to be a big game.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 3, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


I was right on the money with that.

But I didn't expect Cousins to nearly match Miller's ineptitude... ugly game.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 3, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> RW, October 29 is shaping up to be a big game.


Yeah, although I still see no reason for Tech to be ranked as high as they are. Clemson has played some good opponents, Tech has really only played only one decent team (UNC). Other then being 5-0 I don't see why Tech should be ranked #13 right now. Our offense is good but our defense is a huuuuuuge liability.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Go Illini!


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 3, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Clemson has played some good opponents, Tech has really only played only one decent team (UNC). Other then being 5-0 I don't see why Tech should be ranked #13 right now.


Yeah, I'm actually not sure we've really played anyone that good yet. I watched us play both Auburn and FSU, and to be honest, neither one looked great (or at least as good as their rankings indicated). And I just saw VT on tv, but they have issues at QB.

I can see why GT is ranked fairly high, b/c even though the schedule has been a little light (UNC is decent), they are still 5-0, and at this point, there are a lot of one-loss teams.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...



He didn't even have a chance to go down field but on a handful of plays. He had been sacked 7 times by the time I shut the game off...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Go BADGERS!!! Undefeated! :thumbs:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2011)

WISCONSIN is looking real good, IMO


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2011)

the aggies choked again. welcome to the sec. you were just skunked by a lower tier team...


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> WISCONSIN is looking real good, IMO


They should be #2 right now, IMO. I don't see them losing another game this year. They're going to crush everyone in the Big 10.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2011)

At least in the AP, they will have LSU and Bama #'s 1 and 2 until they play each other. Then, maybe they will start being serious about their rankings like the coaches.

I don't think coaches try to move teams up in rankings to make for more hype on a game. I'm convinced that reporters do.

It's early yet, all a team like Wisconsin needs to do right now is take care of business and not stumble. If they run the table, win the first Big10 championship, then they'll be in.

So far, I don't see anyone contending with them, unless they slip.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Wisconsin is very good, but if Oklahoma runs the table, I don't see Wisconsin getting in the NCG over them due to their strength of schedule (assuming the Bama/LSU winner is also undefeated at the end of the year). But there is a long way to go, and a lot will happen b/t now and then to make my point moot, I'm sure.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2011)

OK, Agree. ^^

And it will add fuel to the PLUS 1 fire.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 4, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> ...if Oklahoma runs the table...


Not sure that's going to happen...OU hasn't played anybody yet. OU still has Texas, Kansas State, Okie State...


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 4, 2011)

Hence the if.

Although beating FSU @ Tallahassee isn't "not playing anybody".


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 4, 2011)

Supe said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


I think the final total was 5 sacks for Bauserman and 4 for Miller.



chaosiscash said:


> (assuming the Bama/LSU winner is also undefeated at the end of the year).


That is a great assumption. SEC refs will make sure of it. Elite teams in the SEC get more favorable calls than LeBron and Kobe.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 4, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Hence the if.
> Although beating FSU @ Tallahassee isn't "not playing anybody".



FSU lost to Clemson too. I know Clemson is ranked #8, but, really, strength of schedule...They played Wofford and Troy. One could argue that they might be good because they beat Virginia Tech, but VT in turn hasn't played anyone either...Appalachian State, Marshall

It's a problem with whole system...play cream puff teams early in your schedule so you can boost your rankings, and hope you don't fall too far when you actually start playing real games. Then, get in a BCS bowl for the big $$$, and then get slaughtered by a school with a professional team...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 4, 2011)

envirotex said:


> It's a problem with whole system...play cream puff teams early in your schedule so you can boost your rankings, and hope you don't fall too far when you actually start playing real games. Then, get in a BCS bowl for the big $$$, and then get slaughtered by a school with a professional team...


Actually conventional wisdom used to be that if you were going to lose, lose early in the season so that you had time to recover. These days, thanks to conference automatic bids, when you lose doesn't matter so much as who you lose to. If you are in an automatic qualifying conference then it doesn't matter who you lose to out of conference so long as you win in conference. If you are not in an AQ conference then you pretty much have to win all your games to stand a chance of getting into the BCS picture.

And yes, everyone schedules creampuff games at the beginning of the season. It's college football's version of the preseason, but in college these games count towards your record.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 4, 2011)

envirotex said:


> chaosiscash said:
> 
> 
> > Hence the if.
> ...


Well sure, the early season is full of cream puffs. But I would argue that at this point, Oklahoma strength of schedule (FSU, overrated at #5) is better than Wisc (Nebraska, overrated @ #15, but sadly probably the best team they'll play this year outside of the bowl). And IF they both stay undefeated, it will stay that way. Thats all I'm saying. Wisconsin is very good, but them being in a very bad Big 10 hurts them this year.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2011)

Big10 is very down this year.

Ohio State, Penn State, Iowa, are all very much off their game.

Michigan is OK, still don't have the defense to be a power.

Wisconsin will suffer because of it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 5, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Big10 is very down this year.
> Ohio State, Penn State, Iowa, are all very much off their game.
> 
> Michigan is OK, still don't have the defense to be a power.
> ...


Agreed - Wisconsin's best regular season "showcase" game left right now is MSU, who is not even in the AP Top 25 right now.

Then I don't see how the Badgers could expect a Top 10 opponent in the B10 title game either.

Iowa ?

MSU (again) ?

Nebraska (again) ?

Michigan ?


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2011)

Their only saving grace will be putting up massive numbers on offense against Big 10 teams with stingy defenses. Even though they suck on offense, a number of Big 10 teams have held their opponents to relatively low scoring games. Even then, I'm sure it won't be enough for the computers, but they look so insanely dominant this year, I think they'll make the better +1 argument than any of the other teams in recent history if they win out.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh the poor Big East. Now they are getting shunned by schools that aren't even members yet.

http://brett-mcmurphy.blogs.cbssports.com/...532522/32536916


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2011)

Big 10 also blew off Missouri's desire to join, which is why they are now pursuing an SEC invite.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2011)

Big East won't last with 6 football teams...especially since those 6 teams suck. It's a shame that the Big East basketball juggernaut is being broken up though.

The best I can hope for now is that Mizzou goes to the SEC, and the Big 12 takes Louisville, WVU, and Cincy.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 6, 2011)

Supe said:


> Big 10 also blew off Missouri's desire to join, which is why they are now pursuing an SEC invite.


With what I'm hearing from downtown, they won't get an SEC invite either.

I expect a commitment to the Big 12ish soon.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 6, 2011)

*sigh* so basically, WVU will so SOL... lovely


----------



## envirotex (Oct 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Big East won't last with 6 football teams...especially since those 6 teams suck. It's a shame that the Big East basketball juggernaut is being broken up though.
> The best I can hope for now is that Mizzou goes to the SEC, and the Big 12 takes Louisville, WVU, and Cincy.



TCU has been issued an invitation to the Big 12...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 6, 2011)

:wv: already is SOL. We need to make a move bad.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2011)

is there any football on tonight? I am getting greedy, needs to run Thursday-Monday..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> is there any football on tonight? I am getting greedy, needs to run Thursday-Monday..


Cal v. Oregon at 9 pm on ESPN

Western Kentucky v. Middle Tennessee State at 7:30 on ESPNU


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's a shame that the Big East basketball juggernaut is being broken up though.



Really?

I know the Eastern Seaboard Programming Network wants us to think that, but any conference with twice as many teams should win twice as many championships.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Really?
> I know the Eastern Seaboard Programming Network wants us to think that, but any conference with twice as many teams should win twice as many championships.


Yeah, really.

Sure, there are a lot of teams, but a lot of them are really good. It's akin to the SEC in football. Making it through the Big East basketball schedule unscathed is just as hard as making it through the SEC football schedule undefeated.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2011)

Is there a way to exclude the Thursday and Friday games from the pick 'ems? I'm always making my picks at the last minute on Thurs...

And, I think a lot of teams are going to beat the spread this weekend...


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...



Also, I don't see depth in Big East basketball.

UConn is good and Carmelo Anthony won a title but their other 20 teams have not done much on the national stage.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Also, I don't see depth in Big East basketball.
> UConn is good and Carmelo Anthony won a title but their other 20 teams have not done much on the national stage.


I'll grant you the fact that the Big East doesn't produce very many national championships, but it is probably the most loaded conference. The ACC has UNC and Duke. The SEC has Kentucky. The Pac-10 has UCLA. The Big 12 has Kansas. The Big 10 has (had) Indiana. That's about it for those conferences. Those teams have won a shload of national championships, but that's because they get all the talent from their respective pools. Seven different teams from the Big East have won a national championship. The next closest is the Big 10 with 5.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I don't see depth in Big East basketball.
> ...


When?

Unless it was UConn or Mello, the game ball had laces on it.


----------



## willsee (Oct 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


Louisville was the last in '86 (though they weren't in the Big East then)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2011)

Cincinnati: 1961, 1962

Connecticut: 1999, 2004, 2011

Georgetown: 1984

Louisville: 1980, 1986

Marquette: 1977

Syracuse: 2003

Villanova: 1985

(Source)

Basketballs with laces were last used in 1949, so all of the Big East team championships have come since then.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a football thread people! Nobody cares about basketball.


----------



## willsee (Oct 7, 2011)

Louisville travels to North Carolina this weekend. Should be a good test since Louisville plays better on the road for whatever reason under Chuck Strong.


----------



## Angstrom (Oct 7, 2011)

BEAT MICHIGAN!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2011)

MIssing the Texas-OU on the tube for Pop Warner FB at noon...This is Texas, people, what are you thinking? Can't DVR it because there is no way to avoid the spoilers...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 7, 2011)

willsee said:


> Louisville travels to North Carolina this weekend. Should be a good test since Louisville plays better on the road for whatever reason under Chuck Strong.


See rw's post above yours.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Louisville travels to North Carolina this weekend. Should be a good test since Louisville plays better on the road for whatever reason under Chuck Strong.
> ...


He was talking about football.


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 7, 2011)

I will be able to catch maybe the first part of the TU/OU game. Got a FULL CATHOLIC wedding Saturday at 1pm. Gonna be horrible.

Hoping there is steak at the reception though!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2011)

Well that was awful. I thought we would at least get close to the spread...Pop Warner team won 12-6, though.


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2011)

Figures, we have a 21 point lead, Braxton Miller gets hurt, and whoooosh, game down the toilet. I didn't think they would win, but at least picking my Buckeyes to beat the spread put me atop this past week's EB.com Yahoo leaderboard.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Cincinnati: 1961, 1962Connecticut: 1999, 2004, 2011
> 
> Georgetown: 1984
> 
> ...


Sarcasm, man

Should I have referenced peach baskets?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 10, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Sarcasm, man
> 
> Should I have referenced peach baskets?


That was just bonus research. I never knew that basketballs had laces.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm, man
> ...


Laces? I never knew that they were used as shoes!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been away from football all day today. I need my fix


----------



## envirotex (Oct 15, 2011)

Just painful. Analysts keep talking about how Texas had greater time of possession, more than 200 yds rushing...all that says to me is that OSU scored when they got the ball and Texas didn't.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2011)

YUP. Go back and look at the stats from the WVU-LSU game from a few weeks back.

Bottom line, is we, :wv: still have a one in the loss column and LSU doesn't.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2011)

And that's allllllll that matters. 

Well, that and the "1" in front of the team in the rankings.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2011)

Leave it to Ohio State to be 1 FOR 3 passing on the entire game, and still end up beating Illinois pretty handily. Sheesh. I don't care if the running game was working or not, that's retarded, and I still want Bollman and Fickell shitcanned.

Some teams royally f*cked my EB picks for the week, but I'm 2-0 suckas (I'll discount the week prior when I didn't realize we were picking against the spread  )!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2011)

Unofficial national championship game is in two weeks (11/5/11)! Things gonna get ugly


----------



## envirotex (Oct 24, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> already is SOL. We need to make a move bad.


I heard WV is back at the top of the list for the Big 12(-2)...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 24, 2011)

I heard that this morning as well... even after the embarrassment that was Friday night


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2011)

WV is about fit for Conference USA or the MAC after that showing on Friday.

Freakin' rediculous.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2011)

On a Bright note: PENN STATE is 7-1, with the only loss being to Alabama.

however, this is the point of the schedule where I am hoping that it doesn't end at 7-5. Need at least 2 wins in the next 4 games, but that will be tough. Maybe Illinois and Ohio State..... we'll see.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2011)

Badgers are 6 - 1. They are going to destroy Penn State in Nov.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 25, 2011)

^and Michigan State pulled off the win against the Badgers. I was offered a ticket to that game and really wanted to go, but I was out of town this weekend, doh!


----------



## willsee (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm seems WVU got an invite to B12...If Louisville is stuck in the Sun Beast conference I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 25, 2011)

willsee said:


> Hmm seems WVU got an invite to B12...If Louisville is stuck in the Sun Beast conference I'm going to be pissed.


source:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/26/sports/ncaafootball/West-Virginia-Big-12-Big-East.html?_r=2&amp;ref=sports

If any good can come of all this conference realignment I hope it is that Notre Dame is finally forced to join a conference. I'm sick of them getting to play by their own rules because they are independent.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2011)

http://wvgazette.com/Sports/WVU/201110250060

At least its not the MAC.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 25, 2011)

I just hope that, assuming that's true, that Louisville and Cincy also get invited to the Big 12 this year. It's not really that I want UL to move to the Big 12, but I don't want another round of conference realignment hovering over us for another complete season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2011)

real simple soultion to all this nonsense. Take the list of all the school and write them on slips of paper and put them in a hat, then take the list of the conferences with the predetermined # of slots and draw name from the damn hat. This way everyone has just as good a chance as anybody else.


----------



## willsee (Oct 26, 2011)

Hold the phone:

http://www.cardchron...12-bid#comments

A day after West Virginia had reportedly been told that it would be accepted into the conference, _The New York Times' _Pete Thamel is now *citing sources* saying it's "too close to call" and a "50/50" race between WVU and Louisville to land the highly sought-after Big 12 seat that will likely be left unoccupied by Missouri.

U of L has essentially pulled out all the stops and is now in a dead-sprint with the Mountaineers for what would appear to be the final spot in a conference content to stay put at 10 teams.

So let's take a quick look at the timeline:

--*Louisville is the runaway No. 1 choice to replace Missouri in the Big 12* (The fourth-seeded Cardinals are heavily favored to dispatch of No. 8 West Virginia in the Elite Eight).

--*New reports state WVU has slightly nudged ahead of U of L for that title* (Mike Gansey and Kevin Pittsnoggle get off to an unexpectedly hot start from beyond the arc).

*--West Virginia to the Big 12 is a done deal* (The 'Eers lead by 20).

*--New reports say that efforts by Louisville have stalled the once-imminent announcement of West Virginia to the Big 12* (Larry O'Bannon and Taquan Dean are hitting everything).

*--It's now a dead-heat between WVU and U of L* ("O'Bannon to the buccckkkeetttt. Tie game!!").

So now we head to overtime. Francisco Garcia may have fouled out (football program isn't back yet), Taquan's groin injury might be flaring up (some high-profile Big 12 folks obviously favor the 'Eers), but we've got the momentum.

I could've also gone '06 blackout here. Either way, the ending's the same.

I'm exhausted from conference realignment. Just do a 4(6?) conference draft


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 26, 2011)

Tommy Tuberville at Texas Tech said that he favored L'ville over WVU just because it's a PITA to get to WVU's campus (fly to Pittsburgh then drive 1.5 hours).


----------



## envirotex (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^that was the major discussion on talk radio yesterday here in the ATX. 1500 miles, plus 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2011)

The Mountaineers do not fly out of Pittsburgh. They fly out of my town, the airport is about 2 miles from me, and only 30+ miles directly south of Morgantown on the Interstate.

It takes 30 minutes from the Airport parking lot to the stadium door.

What are they talking about? Most 'large' cities will have you sit in traffic for 30 minutes to get a mile away from the airport. That's a non-issue.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Agreed... why would teams fly to PIT? If Clarksburg landed Air Force One, is it not good enough for Texas Tech?

and on a second note, Why the hell are the state delegates/congress/etc/etc/etc getting ANY say in this???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> Agreed... why would teams fly to PIT? If Clarksburg landed Air Force One, is it not good enough for Texas Tech?
> 
> and on a second note, Why the hell are the state delegates/congress/etc/etc/etc getting ANY say in this???


Mitch McConnell (US Senator, R-KY) called the Oklahoma University chancellor and bigwig in the Big 12 (a former US Senator) to lobby for Louisville's invitation to the Big 12. It's good to see our politicians have their priorities straight.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, then Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) said that he would meet McConnell in the Octogon on UFC 239 on pay-per-view, and winner gets the bid


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2011)

Octogon match has been called off.

WVU is now headed to the BIG12.

Better than being on a sinking ship, that's for sure


----------



## envirotex (Nov 3, 2011)

So, who ya got LSU or Bama?

I'm thinking it could be OSU and Stanford at the end...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2011)

*L**S**U*_*!!!!!*_

Seriously, who could cheer for a school who can't settle with one mascot? Is it a tidal wave or an elephant? Same goes for Auburn. Are they the tigers, plainsmen, or war eagle? Must be an Alabama thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2011)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Seriously, who could cheer for a school who can't settle with one mascot? Is it a tidal wave or an elephant? Same goes for Auburn. Are they the tigers, plainsmen, or war eagle? Must be an Alabama thing.


Alabama has nothing on Stanford. They are the cardinal (the color, I guess, since it's singular). But their mascot is an effin' tree.

It's hard to have a mascot of the Crimson Tide (or the Green Wave, for you Tulane fans out there). But there is no excuse for the War Eagle, Tigers, Plainsmen debacle. Each of those is capable of being a mascot.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 3, 2011)

You guys are just jealous that your schools aren't cool enough to have more then one mascot, says the Rambin' Wreck Yellow Jacket.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 3, 2011)

My school gets to get smacked around by USC on national television tomorrow night. Oh boy.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ROLL TIDE!


Roll tide roll

Roll tide roll

Around the bowl and down the hole

Roll tide roll.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 5, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> *L**S**U*_*!!!!!*_
> 
> Seriously, who could cheer for a school who can't settle with one mascot? Is it a tidal wave or an elephant? Same goes for Auburn. Are they the tigers, plainsmen, or war eagle? Must be an Alabama thing.





Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ROLL TIDE!
> ...


*L**S**U*_*!!!!!*_



But seriously? Hey, it's 3rd and long... let's run up the middle. Damn.

Hey, it's 3rd and long... let's run up the middle again. It's bound to work this time. Damn.

Hell, let's try something new... run up the middle! Damn.

WTF?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 5, 2011)

Who knew that going 2 for 6 on field goals wasn't a winning strategy.


----------



## willsee (Nov 6, 2011)

Country roads....taaaaaaaaake me home........to the place.......i belong......

38-35...go Cards.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2011)

There was more than one game yesterday?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^ Think the Big12 is having buyers remorse?

WVU should be ashamed. First Syracuse, now Louisville.

Those teams shouldn't even be on the schedule, let alone lose to them.

Not a good day of college football for me. Mountaineer defense forgot a game was going on,

then to find out about the Penn State scandal. &lt;-----	= NOT GOOD


----------



## willsee (Nov 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> WVU should be ashamed. First Syracuse, now Louisville.
> 
> Those teams shouldn't even be on the schedule, let alone lose to them.


Ouch


----------



## envirotex (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry Dvin, I picked Louisville this week...You can blame it on me, but not the Penn State thing. That's just creepy.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2011)

WVU is sucking bad.... but not in the Jerry Sandusky kinda way.

The whole mess at PSU is a shame, and quite disgusting. I read the grand jury's findings, and it's very bad. I see this as bigger than a football program problem, this is going to have huge implications on the University itself. I can see alot of potential students going somewhere else, because no one would want to attend Pedophile State University.

WARNING: THE LINK BELOW IS THE ACTUAL GRAND JURY DOCUMENT, READ AT YOUR OWN RISK.

http://www.attorneygeneral.gov/uploadedFiles/Press/Sandusky-Grand-Jury-Presentment.pdf


----------



## willsee (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/09/sports/ncaafootball/penn-state-said-to-be-planning-paternos-exit.html

Joe Pa done for?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2011)

willsee said:


> http://www.nytimes.c...ernos-exit.html
> 
> Joe Pa done for?


If he does get forced out, it's BS. He reported the only incident he knew of to his superiors. They did nothing about it, but Paterno did what he was supposed to do. They have been looking for a reason to get rid of him, and this is just the opportunity they were waiting for. It's a shame, though, given how much he has done for that university.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^not sure about that. from what i've read, the police should have been called, immediately. if you see some being mugged in the parking lot at your office, do you call your boss, or 911?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree fully with Wilheld.

Envirotex, to expand on your analogy, JoePa DID NOT see anyone getting mugged. He had a graduate assistant come to him and tell him that one of his co-workers for the past 33 years was out in the parking lot mugging someone.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I agree fully with Wilheld.
> 
> Envirotex, to expand on your analogy, JoePa DID NOT see anyone getting mugged. He had a graduate assistant come to him and tell him that one of his co-workers for the past 33 years was out in the parking lot mugging someone.


Say what you will about his coaching record, but there was a distinct failure on the part of all of the adults involved. The graduate assistant told his father, JoePa, university officials; no one called the police. That's wrong. And if you think that, now, I would ever consider having my sons play football at that university while any of those people who stood by are still involved with the program, that's crazy. Joe Paterno and the rest need to go, or Penn State football is finished, if it isn't already.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with all of that, and I don't think that Paterno will make it thru this scandal. It's just a shame that this is how it ends for him.

People are treating him like he's the one that did it, not Sandusky, and that's rediculous. Sandusky should be executed. McQuery has it on his shoulders (for witnessing) and Curley and Schultz are both guilty for not telling authorities.

I said to co-workers earlier today that all recruiting will be done until there is a whole new staff. That is obvious.

I work with a guy who's son is a starter for Penn State. We've had in depth discussions for the last two days, and its devistating to those boys. It's bad, all around.

But I don't see this as Paterno's cross to bear. This is on Sandusky. He's the sick bastard.


----------



## willsee (Nov 9, 2011)

Paterno just strikes me as an old school guy where you tell your bosses and that's that. Maybe he assumed they investigated and nothing came of it and he's a guy that doesn't question his superiors. I dunno.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, the lynch mob going after Paterno is complete bullshit. Read the paper in the link above, the grand jury indictment, and you'll see this is not on JoePa. that's why he is not being charged for one.

A few points.

1. JoePa did not see anything personally. McQueary did, and he did not give Joe specifics, but said "inappropriate acts"

2. Sandusky had been investigated in '98 by the police and child protective services and investigation was dropped

3. Joe hears a couple years later about similar charges, its easy to be a Monday Morning Quarterback now, but at that time, Joe could be thinking "it was investigated and dropped before, is this true, isn't it........ I'm calling my boss and telling him" and he did.

4. The charity, the 2nd Mile, knew in '98 and '02 and continued to let Sandusky around these boys for another 10 years. WHY IS THAT NOT BEING DISCUSSED???? I see that as the major issue, that charity's purpose is to help those boys.

5. The police and child protective services have 'known' since '98. WHY FINALLY ACT NOW?

6. And JoePa knew that CPS and Police were involved in '98, Why would he think its his responsibility to follow this through? he turned his info over, and I would assume he figured that CPS and Police were still doing their jobs, which we all know now, they were not.

There are many people on the list who are guilty of failing these boys, Sandusky, McQueary, the Janitor, Janitor's boss, police, CPS, Curley, Schultz, the 2nd Mile, and on and on..... but the Media is only talking about Joe.

It's because a lynch mob against him makes for a good story.

As I said before, I'm sure the lynch mob will get him, and its a shame. I hope they let him finish the season, because at this point, there will be no dignity left, court of public opinion is already in session.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you could easily see that Joe P. Could have followed up and shown leadership on making sure no more little boys were raped. I can't see how a honorable person could forget this


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2011)

There nothing more appealing to the media than assassination of reputations. They live for that. The bigger the name the harder a no name reporter will try to throw mud at. It is human nature. " I will make a name at Mr. Big Name expenses because I am not talented enough to do it by my own merits " That is how the cookie crumbles.

Without knowing the details of this scandal (who does really know?) I believe that someone dropped the ball somewhere. Call it Paterno, Schultz, Curley, etc. But DV is right, the media is trying so hard to make this about JPa not doing something than Sandusky doing what he did. That is just wrong and out of focus. Did he have the moral obligation of doing something? Yes. Did he do something about it? I do not know. What about the legal obligation?

Grad Student: Hey Coach. I saw Sandusky molesting a kid at the showers last week.

JPa: Who? Is not that guy banned from here?

Grad Student: Yes but he was there abusing a kid.

Jpa: Dammit!!!! Let me talk to my boss and let him know what is going on. He should take action about this.

Remember that he did not see the alleged incident. On the other hand, JoePa is bigger than life in Penn State. You would expect more from somebody like him but that is a matter of perception.


----------



## willsee (Nov 9, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I think you could easily see that Joe P. Could have followed up and shown leadership on making sure no more little boys were raped. I can't see how a honorable person could forget this


Or he told his boss and assumed they and the cops performed an investigation and nothing was found.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

I can buy that argument if this was smokIng pot or something else but molesting a child? I can't see myself just sending an email or making a phone call about thoblate and then putting that out of my mind.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 9, 2011)

Paterno to retire at the end of the season.

http://news.blogs.cn...-end/?hpt=hp_c1



willsee said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you could easily see that Joe P. Could have followed up and shown leadership on making sure no more little boys were raped. I can't see how a honorable person could forget this
> ...


I believe this is probably what happened. He reported it, nothing seemed to come of it so he probably assumed it the allegations weren't as serious as they were reported to be. Like JoePa said in his statement this morning, with the benefit of hindsight it's easy to say things should have been handled differently.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2011)

^ agree.

he knew about the first investigation and that it was dropped. I can see why it would be easy AT THAT TIME to think the same.

With the benefit of hindsight now, we can all parade around about what we would have done.

With that said, I don't think anyone on Penn State's staff can remain. No one. And that is a shame too. Think about all the assistant coaches who had ZERO idea. They are losing their jobs too, because of Sandusky. It's sad. But if my kid were going to play college ball in the next 2 years, I would not allow him to consider Penn State until all those people are gone. Simply because you don't know who knew what.

DK, you hit the nail on the head with your post. Headlines about JoePa sell papers


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 9, 2011)

in this sue crazy society we now live in, the rest of the staff can probably sue sandusky for damages, loss of wages etc due to the backlash.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree that the press is calling out Paterno and the rest of the university personnel more than Sandusky himself; the press is despicable for dragging out the filthiest of details and spreading them around for Sandusky's victims to relive in the national news, but that fact that this went on for so long and so many people were at least aware that Sandusky might have a problem, and still let him on campus and with underage boys is not OK. There's no scapegoating here. Many people knew, including Paterno. Paterno may have given Sandusky the benefit of the doubt because they were friends, but you can't let it pass without follow up, even if he thought it was only "inappropriate acts". Whatever that means with a child...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 9, 2011)

Having said that ^^^

Who wants to talk football?

The only frontrunner who didn't almost lose (besides 'Bama) last week was Boise State, although they were playing the cupcake of the week...

I still think it could be OSU and Stanford at the end...LSU may have peaked too soon. Could be wrong, though...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2011)

LSU squeeked one out. They have had lady luck on their side this season, BUT that is the sign of a great team. The ones who always find a way to win, even with some luck.

That said, it's anyone's game at this point. I can see Stanford in the final, but against about 10 different teams.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd rather be lucky than good any day of the week.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't really see OSU,Stanford, or Boise state staying within 14 points of either LSU or Bama to be honest. Watch what LSU does to UGA if they get to the sec championship... For all those who think Boise state beating the Norte dame of the sec means much...

But the team with the best chance is Oklahoma, I don't think any other team will put up much of a fight...

But... That's why they play the games......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 9, 2011)

The Board of Trustees at Penn State just straight-up fired JoePa. He's not going to get to retire. After 46 years of service, and over $4 million of donations to the university, they just shit all over his reputation while knowing little to no facts about the situation. Great job, guys.


----------



## Exengineer (Nov 9, 2011)

Jerry Sandusky should just do the honorable thing now and commit suicide. Otherwise he's in danger of being lynched.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> Jerry Sandusky should just do the honorable thing now and commit suicide. Otherwise he's in danger of being lynched.


If he goes to jail, he'll be shanked within a week. Child molesters are at the bottom of the crime hierarchy in jail.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, Joe Pa was fired. Guess that the medias got what it was looking for....A heck of a headline. Now some unknown reporter can go to the talk shows and claim "I made Penn State fire Paterno".

I do not have an opinion about the events that did lead to this but do have a comment about the way he was fired. IT WAS CLASSLESS!!!! Period. You would think that someone with Paterno's history deserved better than a phone call.

Anyways, done and done. Joe Paterno is out of Penn State football.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry Sandusky should just do the honorable thing now and commit suicide. Otherwise he's in danger of being lynched.
> ...


Spend much time in prison?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Exengineer said:
> ...


No, but I read a lot of news and watch a lot of Discovery Channel.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2011)

a couple of die hard penn state grads at my work today are almost borderline having to go home sick they are so upset about Jo Pa!

(note I said Grad's, not Fans-- there is a difference)


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 10, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Can't really see OSU,Stanford, or Boise state staying within 14 points of either LSU or Bama to be honest. Watch what LSU does to UGA if they get to the sec championship... For all those who think Boise state beating the Norte dame of the sec means much...
> 
> But the team with the best chance is Oklahoma, I don't think any other team will put up much of a fight...
> 
> But... That's why they play the games......


I can't see LSU's offense staying within 14 points of OSU Cowboy's either!!!

As for the Oklahoma dirt thieves, they lost at home against a 30 pt underdog. Their work ethic history would show they would quit working after finals week anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2011)

fantasy land!


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 10, 2011)

As the head coach, JoePa probably had to go. It was on his watch and unless he had called the cops at the time it occured and it got swept under the rug, he was taking most of the fall for this.

What makes me angry is that the person they should be talking about is Sandusky. I've yet to hear if he has been arrested or even where he is. Everything is following JoePa. I'd like to hear them start talking about what the others did. There were countless coaches involved, student aides, admins, etc etc. Usually at those camps there are chaperones that stay in the same area the kids are, what about them? What about the players that were probably helping with the event? What about the parents/guardians/etc of these children?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 10, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Well, Joe Pa was fired. Guess that the medias got what it was looking for....A heck of a headline. Now some unknown reporter can go to the talk shows and claim "I made Penn State fire Paterno".
> 
> I do not have an opinion about the events that did lead to this but do have a comment about the way he was fired. IT WAS CLASSLESS!!!! Period. You would think that someone with Paterno's history deserved better than a phone call.
> 
> Anyways, done and done. Joe Paterno is out of Penn State football.


I agree with DK here, as one who was raised from Penn State onsies through to me wearing the blue and white while I went to Syracuse, I have to say... it would really really suck if for some reason the court finds Sandusky not guilty. Last time I checked, in this country one was innocent until proven guilty, and I think we have all forgotten that. (but I do remember the Duke lacross trial and how that ended up). The media forced action to occur in an expidited manner when emotions are still running high.

JoPa had already announced his retirement at the end of the season. I question out of what necessity was he fired... it was done for show. The board of trustees has previously asked for his retirement and he refused, so here's a good excuse.

I really believe that this is a case where the mass media is influencing how we percieve things, and that it just sucks because JoPa was good for the sport for a very long time. He held his players to a standard, he set a precedence for not just one generation but many... Did he make the right decision... I don't know... I also don't know what he knew, what he was told or what information he passed on. Everything we are basing our opinions is what we are being told through television, radio and the internet (and yes I have read the grand jury report). I think the fact that he announced his retirement says that he was disappointed in himself about the actions he took. He has admited that he wished he had done more. But that is between him and the Power or Higher Being that drives him. I just wish that they would have let him step down and retire gracefully rather then end a legacy in scandal.........


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 10, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Joe Pa was fired. Guess that the medias got what it was looking for....A heck of a headline. Now some unknown reporter can go to the talk shows and claim "I made Penn State fire Paterno".
> ...


After dealing with a screwed up situation myself, I can honestly say that everyone's hands were tied from JoPa to the Police unless the victims came forward. If the football program was a private business, JoPa would have had more freedom to fire Sandusky without cause except there probably was a contract in place. The legal situation I have been witnessing has brought me new found respect for what the police have to deal with and administrators in schools.

What is sad is that kids or public wind up getting hurt while the individual rights of the problem makers are protected.


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 10, 2011)

Then on more thought, why did school officials perjure themselves?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 11, 2011)

Slugger, JoePa couldn't fire Sandusky, he already DID not work for him.

Engineergurl, I agree. I don't think for a second that Sandusky is innocent, but its a great point.

AND, I think it needs pointed out, that everyone says "Paterno knew of allegations, but let Sandusky go on bowl trips, etc. with kids after the fact". BUT, Sandusky was not on staff, so him going to a game was not Paterno's call, and the BIGGEST point is that Sandusky's wife accompanied these trips. Sandusky's son, who is with the Cleveland Browns org, was there for most of the Pro events, since his son used to be with the Eagles.

WHY IN THE HELL would Paterno think something is going on when Sandusky's wife and family is with him during this? Why isn't Sandusky's wife fired from her job? Or the 2nd MILE charity? It is in the grand jury report that the charity knew since the 1st allegations in 1998, but yet sent troubled youth to go with Sandusky for 10 years?	AND YET Paterno is the one they targeted?

Proves that DK is right, the media and their lynch mob mentality were not going to stop until they got what they wanted.

In light of the whole mess, I agree JoePa had to go this year, but the whole thing was done without thought and without class. Even the attorney representing the Victims, has said the Board of Trustees got it wrong, and should NOT have fired Paterno over this. He said the victims he is representing are upset that JoePa got fired over it. I think that says something.

my question, HOW IN THE HELL IS McQUEARY STILL COACHING?


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm wondering why McQueary hasn't been taken into custody for being 28 years old, witnessing a rape, and never notifying police.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm thinking he may have made some sort of deal for his testimony to the grand jury...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, when I was 28 years old I had already pretty much a good understanding that you could dial 9-1-1 and the cops would come to deal with things...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 12, 2011)

Sandusky is the sick bastard, but McQueary is the one who dropped the ball on this....

If I'm 28, and see that, I don't know if I could bring myself to 'physically touching' the sick freak, so he may have avoided a beat down, but I can guarantee, I'd call the cops and no one would leave that facility until he was in custody and that boys parents were there.

I can't imagine doing otherwise. Can't even try to rationalize his actions.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 12, 2011)

NOW ONTO FOOTBALL.

Can the Mountaineers try to get themselves together? I'm afraid ole' Cincy is gonna take it to us. WVU only hope is to hang 50 points on them and only give up 48. WVU needs a defense, cause right now, we have guys in football uniforms standing out there during half the game.

Can the Nittany Lions stand in the face of this mess? I really hope that they can, but in reality, can't see how this doesn't crush the remainder of the season for this team. It's ALOT to deal with at any age, let alone 18-22


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the Nittany Lions have a few games left to lose this season, but I think that was going to happen regardless of the controversy, especially on the road to close things out.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2011)

Hoping this last loss to Purdue will seal Mr. Fuckell's fate as a Buckeye coach. Same shitty play calling all game long, and now out of the running for a Big 10 title. Hoping for a big name to come in to reshape that anemic offense and open up the recruiting pool.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Supe said:


> Hoping this last loss to Purdue will seal Mr. Fuckell's fate as a Buckeye coach. Same shitty play calling all game long, and now out of the running for a Big 10 title. Hoping for a big name to come in to reshape that anemic offense and open up the recruiting pool.


A big name like...Urban Meyer?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2011)

As much as I hate Florida, Meyer has a history with Ohio State, would be HUGE in recruiting, and could introduce a functional offense to what is typically a top 10 program every year. Never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I would openly embrace Urban Meyer back at Ohio State. Anyone's better than Fuckell.

Meyer is a serious candidate, too. Said there are only two places he'd like to be, either OSU or Notre Dame, and I don't see Kelly being thrown away in the near future.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 14, 2011)

So, yeah. Who would have thought that the biggest game in the country this week (according to ESPN College Gameday) would be Houston vs. SMU?

And so much for the Stanford side of my prediction, could still be OSU, though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Supe said:


> As much as I hate Florida, Meyer has a history with Ohio State, would be HUGE in recruiting, and could introduce a functional offense to what is typically a top 10 program every year. Never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I would openly embrace Urban Meyer back at Ohio State. Anyone's better than Fuckell.
> 
> Meyer is a serious candidate, too. Said there are only two places he'd like to be, either OSU or Notre Dame, and I don't see Kelly being thrown away in the near future.


Did not he have health issues while in Florida? As far as I know that forced him to quit. Or maybe he saw an NCAA investigation coming and left? I know he was very frustrated with the bunch of crooks he had on the team. There were many suspensions while he was there and who can forget the biggest one...Cam Newton.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2011)

Allegedly his health problems had to do with stress-related concerns. After getting back to his family and going to a "dream job" at Ohio State, I could easily see him returning, and he has discussed that before.

And... go U of H! Houston has been putting up some huge numbers offensively this year!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2011)

Urban Meyer was rejected by Paterno for an assistant job at PSU before. So I could see him at OSU, and Al Golden or Greg Schiano going to Penn State.

Then, every year, the announcers will talk about how Urban wasn't hired at Penn State, yada yada yada


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

^^Do you think Penn State will go after Meyer now?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd assume he'd be on the short list.

But I think it will go in this order.

1. Al Golden (played/coached at PSU)

2. Greg Schiano (GA/coach at PSU)

3. Tom Bradley (33 yrs at PSU)

4. Urban Meyer

Although, of those 4, my pick would be:

1. Al Golden

2. Urban Meyer

3. Greg Schiano

4. Tom Bradley


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ I think it will be Golden. I'm sure he wants to get the heck out of Miami.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2011)

Slugger926 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't really see OSU,Stanford, or Boise state staying within 14 points of either LSU or Bama to be honest. Watch what LSU does to UGA if they get to the sec championship... For all those who think Boise state beating the Norte dame of the sec means much...
> ...


I guess it's a good thing Iowa State isn't on our schedule either!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think a LSU / Bama rematch for the national championship might help get rid of the BcS.

It's going to be hard for them not to be #2.

They are undefeated in regulation 

Note : I don't want to see it, except for the purpose of bringing down the computers!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's going to be tough to not see the rematch. However, even if that were to happen, the BCS would still be around. It'd just be modified to make intra-conference games include a multiplier.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 20, 2011)

major shake ups near the top today


----------



## maryannette (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah!!! NCSU beat Clemson!!! I was there and it was great!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 20, 2011)

I just got to thinking about this... what'll happen if Arkansas beats LSU this week? LSU beat Alabama. Alabama beat Arkansas. Arkansas beat LSU...

Is this what happens when you divide by zero?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2011)

They will find someway to let Boise state in if that happens.....


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 20, 2011)

an undefeated Boise State that beat a good TCU team, then yes, I'd agree giving them a shot. since they lost to TCU, they should be ranked about 15th.

Oklahoma is now outta the picture as well.

Will get interesting


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 20, 2011)

Arkansas lost to a #2

Alabama lost to a #1

LSU would have lost to a #3

Does Boise have a dog in this race?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2011)

The Boise state comment was a joke, much like there schedule.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

OK,

how about this scenario...

Arkansas beats LSU this week. Arkansas goes to SEC championship, and loses to Georgia.

Georgia will be SEC champ, the same Georgia that lost to........ wait for it........

Boise State.

Who should play for the title?

LOL.

(I think Boise sux and am no way saying they should, but just pointing out the potential irony that may happen)


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

Obviously, if that happens, I don't think Georgia should play. They would have two quality wins all season with that schedule. An OK win vs. Auburn, and the SEC champ game. (which I think they will get slaughtered in)

It looks as if Big10 Championship will be either Mich. State vs. Wisconsin/Penn State. that match up will not result in a contender.

Pac-15 may produce an argument if Stanford runs the table from this point, but it will be an argument by default, since Oklahoma lost 2 games now.

Alabama will end up winning the National Championship this year.

This is another perfect season to expose the BCS. But i still like the BCS better than the old bowl set-up for 20 years ago. Where we couldn't even begin to get decent match-ups.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm praying for one more Ohio State loss to Michigan. A .500 season will send Fuckell, and hopefully that useless sack of crap Tressel had to haul around known as Jim Bollman, headed for the hills.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 21, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> OK,
> 
> how about this scenario...
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like my team is headed to the Big 10 Title game. . . wonder who they'll play: Penn State or Wisconsin? I'm hoping it will be the Badgers just so we can get back at them for last year.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

obviously, I'm hoping its the LIONS !!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont forget UGA still has to play that top 25 team Georgia Tech Thursday


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> obviously, I'm hoping its the LIONS !!!!



How'd you do that? lol....

All I know is that I dislike LSU the most.... of everyone.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ Go to EDIT in your own post, and toggle the editing button (top left button in your reply box)

Then, you'll see the address to where I uploaded that PSU smiley banana. I made it a few years back.

I made a WVU one as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 21, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> All I know is that I dislike LSU the most.... of everyone.


You're just jealous that we have fake weed readily available, aren't you?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't forget about Bath Salts.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually think it was the colors that originally turned me off of them... lol it's been so long, I'm not sure why anymore...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 21, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Dont forget UGA still has to play that top 25 team Georgia Tech Thursday


The game is Saturday, not Thursday.

I'm hoping Tech can catch UGA looking ahead to the SEC Championship game and sneak out a W in that game. I think it's unlikely, but possible.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 21, 2011)

With a win against South Florida, and a little help from Cincy and Pitt, it's possible that Louisville could go to the Orange Bowl this year. Talk about a blow to the BCS system...having a shitty Big East team automatically qualify is bigger than the NCG debate.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought I read (and I may be mistaken), that if the Big East winner isn't in the BCS top 25, they don't get a BCS bid even though they are an "automatic qualifier".


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 21, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Don't forget about Bath Salts.


There is nothing wrong with the people enjoying a relaxing bath every so often.

Waaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiit...

I see what you did there.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> With a win against South Florida, and a little help from Cincy and Pitt, it's possible that Louisville could go to the Orange Bowl this year. Talk about a blow to the BCS system...having a shitty Big East team automatically qualify is bigger than the NCG debate.


Ya never never know.

(See Webster's Dictionary for 'Sinking Ship')



chaosiscash said:


> I thought I read (and I may be mistaken), that if the Big East winner isn't in the BCS top 25, they don't get a BCS bid even though they are an "automatic qualifier".


Nope.

Although it may happen, and would suck. That isn't the case.


----------



## willsee (Nov 21, 2011)

That's right

7-5 Louisville with losses to FIU and Marshall would be the BE representative in the Orange Bowl (possibly)

We would at least sell our allotment of tickets (and then some)


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 22, 2011)

So Rich Rod to Arizona.... And Meyer to OSU?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2011)

Rich Rod accepted the job at Arizona.	They will be winning within 2-3 years. As much as he pisses me off for leaving WV, I really think that Michigan cut him loose a year early.

If he were still at Michigan this year, they would be near the top of the rankings, IMO.

I don't think he'd have lost the Iowa game, Mich St. possibly. He can coach an offense. He just had the wrong defensive personnel at Michigan.

http://arizona.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1297173


----------



## envirotex (Nov 22, 2011)

Last meeting of the foreseeable future for Texas and a&amp;m on Thanksgiving night. Sad to see the rivalry go; I think that aggy will be sorry he left.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ IS a shame.

I'm going on Friday to what may be the last BACKYARD BRAWL between Pitt and WVU. Can't imagine that game not happening each year.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 22, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ IS a shame.
> 
> I'm going on Friday to what may be the last BACKYARD BRAWL between Pitt and WVU.	Can't imagine that game not happening each year.


Whadda mean? The Big East isn't going to let Pitt or :wv: go anywhere until the 2027 season.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> So Rich Rod to Arizona.... And Meyer to OSU?


Rumor for Meyer right now is 7 years, $140M, he brings several UF assistant coaches including their linebacker coach to be the new defensive coordinator (don't really like that, Jim Heacock has done a good job at OSU and made them routinely a top defensive team in almost every category, even with young players), and Fuckell stays on board as assistant head coach. Fingers crossed (except for the Fuckell part).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ IS a shame. I'm going on Friday to what may be the last BACKYARD BRAWL between Pitt and WVU. Can't imagine that game not happening each year.
> ...



is that game even televised?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2011)

This year, it doesn't deserve to be.

I would doubt it is (other than regional coverage)


----------



## willsee (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't wait for Friday:

Louisville/South Florida at 11am

LSU/Arkansas at 2.30pm

Then I'm heading to Louisville to watch Louisville/Ohio basketball about 20 rows from the floor at 7.00pm. (I've been to plenty of basketball games but never this close.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohio State plays UNC in 2015 it looks like here in North Carolina. Hope I'm still living here!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 24, 2011)

UNC has a football team?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank goodness for Justin Tucker's foot and Texas' defense!

What a game to end it...


----------



## maryannette (Nov 26, 2011)

NC State had an awesome comeback to beat Maryland!

GO PACK!!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ Impressive by NCState, but also one of the biggest meltdowns in history for Maryland

I'm watching Penn State take an old fashion ass whoopin, but was at the WVU game last night and that crowd was NUTS


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2011)

DVINNY- I am refusing to jinx them, I haven't even checked the score.... so you can't blame me this time.... WE ARE....


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Looks like my team is headed to the Big 10 Title game. . . wonder who they'll play: Penn State or Wisconsin? I'm hoping it will be the Badgers just so we can get back at them for last year.


Got my wish. Sorry DV and EG.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> DVINNY- I am refusing to jinx them, I haven't even checked the score.... so you can't blame me this time.... WE ARE....


PENN STATE


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2011)

So Urban goes to Ohio, where going 10-2 makes you a hero... He left Florida where 10-2 gets you fired........ (I stole that quote from Spurrier). I think..........


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> So Urban goes to Ohio, where going 10-2 makes you a hero... He left Florida where 10-2 gets you fired........ (I stole that quote from Spurrier). I think..........


Let us see how long before his health issues send him to Notre Dame.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2011)

He's got $26M reasons to stay at Ohio State, in addition to the fact that he's from Ohio and has a lot of family in the area, and wanted the job much more so than Notre Dame.

2-3 years and they will be back in championship contention, with a much more potent offense and faster squad than they ever had under Tressel. They will pick up recruits from the southeast, and steal some of the better defensive players that were otherwise headed to Penn State.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Supe said:


> 2-3 years and they will be back in championship contention...


Not if they play an SEC team.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > 2-3 years and they will be back in championship contention...
> ...


Like Arkansas? Oh, wait...


----------



## willsee (Nov 29, 2011)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Didn't they forfeit that game?


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah. Just like USC never won their championship, and Reggie Bush didn't win the Heisman...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2011)

and someday, we'll say the same about Auburn and Cam Newton last year.... just wait


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going to set up the YAHOO COLLEGE BOWL GAME PICK'EMS

I'll post the data in here for the group, I think bowl's are to be announced after this weekend's games.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2011)

Here it is, GO SIGN UP !!

/&gt;http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/bowl/register/joinprivategroup_assign_team?GID=7788&amp;P=eb2500

Group: ENGINEERBOARDS or group ID: 7788

Password: eb2500


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2011)

done


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Rosebowl baby!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2011)

Awwwwww. Rose Bowl. Cute.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fight hunger Bowl!! Go Illini...apparently without a head coach too...crazy what happens when you are out of touch with the news world for a week.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2011)

Team A loses 1 game at home in OT.

Team B loses 1 game on the road in double OT.

Team A doesn't even play in their conference championship.

Team B wins their conference championship.

Team B has more top 10 wins than team A.

Team B has more top 25/30 wins than team A.

Team B has the stronger strength of schedule.

Which team should play in the BCS title game against LSU?

Computers picked OSU. As usual, the BCS is a crock of shit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

Who's going to win the I_need_a_sponsor.com Bowl this year?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2011)

Supe said:


> Team A loses 1 game at home in OT.
> 
> Team B loses 1 game on the road in double OT.
> 
> ...


You fighting for OSU? From what I gather from your post, you should be pissed Team B isn't in the title game!

But, yeah, bama is a crock of poop. I agree.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2011)

Although I think 'Bama will win against LSU (make one of the field goals, &amp; they would have last time)

I think that OSU should have been in it. The BCS has to be hoping that Stanford will beat OSU, so this will go away. IF OSU blows Stanford out, then the bitchin' will be severe, IMO.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Here it is, GO SIGN UP !!
> 
> http://football.fant...D=7788&amp;P=eb2500
> 
> ...


^^^ REMINDER !!

Go sign up, picks are ready. The more, the merrier


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

I know nothing of most of these teams, but my picks are in!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is, GO SIGN UP !!
> ...


I will do it from home just for fun. I know sheat about foosball.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

The only things I am certain of with college football are:

-The BCS sucks

-There are WAYYYYYYY too many bowl games

-The ESPN college analysts seem to masterbate to anything pertaining to the SEC and Andrew Luck (and even still rub one off once in a while to a classic thought of Tebow)

-College &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; NFL (even with the pansy-ass "no touching a QB or WR" rules)


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

If only the smiley of the violin was available. Do not we hear the same discussion, the same complaints, and the same cries every year by this time. You would think that somebody would do something to fix the problem but still here we are listening to the same tune.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

It's usually rebutted with "that's the way it's always been" and then reinforced by the University presidents who refuse to change because they are making a ton of $ and they know that people won't stop watching as long as there is football on TV.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

I do like college football but there is something really wrong with the system. Coaches are paid millions of dollars, whoever believes that college players are not paid still believes in Santa Claus, and then we have the BCS. Full of crap...that is the phrase I was looking for when thinking about the BCS.

Now, Does it worth something if someone says that college football needs a playoff system? Nope. Because the bowl moguls will not let their grip$$$$ let go.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

Their options are to either 1) continue making millions of $'s in the current system, or 2) switch to a new system that *might* make millions. Neither option really cares about the fans or players.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

I was reading about the bowls yesterday. What the heck? How many stupid bowls do they have now? I do remember when there were only the Rose, Orange, Fiesta, Sugar, and Cotton Bowl. Those were good times.

Now they create and name a bowl after the first whore that comes flashing money in their direction.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Now they create and name a bowl after the first whore that comes flashing money in their direction.


Hence my earlier comment:



> Who's going to win the I_need_a_sponsor.com Bowl this year?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

how long before they have the Viagra Bowl?

Mainly cause I dont think anyone in College Football really cares about the #1 (and I am talking about all the old money involved in the Bowl Game Process) I think the better games to watch would be LSU vs OSU and Bama vs Stanford...

I heard Saban voted OSU #4 just to sandbag them.. and thats part of the problem, coaches and other wanna bee news casters voting?? gime me a f'n break!


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Team A loses 1 game at home in OT.
> ...


Damn right! OSU got hosed when they deserved to be in there! Alabama had their chance against LSU, and couldn't get it done, at home. Fact is, if you do not win your conference, you should not be allowed to play for the National Championship.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 6, 2011)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


This video explains it all:  http://vimeo.com/28516169

OSU will be around for many years.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> The only things I am certain of with college football are:
> 
> -The BCS sucks
> 
> ...


That 13 Billion 15 year contract makes a big difference with the ESPN's view of SEC.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 6, 2011)

Supe said:


> Damn right! OSU got hosed when they deserved to be in there! Alabama had their chance against LSU, and couldn't get it done, at home. Fact is, if you do not win your conference, you should not be allowed to play for the National Championship.


and so you get the University of Houston...lost money, lost Heisman props...conference championship games are lame, as well...whoever has the most wins in the conference, wins...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Here it is, GO SIGN UP !!
> 
> http://football.fant...D=7788&amp;P=eb2500
> 
> ...


go sign up !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 13, 2011)

OK!!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 14, 2011)

Craig James for Senate. Hahahahaa! That's funny. If he does run, at least that means he won't be calling anymore games.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 15, 2011)

hope he gets in then


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like Rich Rod is getting his guys back together... Graham abandoned Pitt to head to ASU... Rumors, of course, that Casteel might join him...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2011)

Rich Rod is a Arizona. Graham is going to be the rival at Arizona State.

Rich Rod stole all the rest of the group from Graham though, McGee and company went with Rich Rod.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 17, 2011)

That Boise St field makes me wanna uke:


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2011)

EM_PS said:


> Boise St makes me wanna uke:


Fixed!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 28, 2011)

Holiday Bowl today! Go Horns.

Need to go see how I'm doing in the pick 'ems...

only 342 more bowl games to go.

seriously, the beef 'o' brady's bowl?


----------



## willsee (Dec 28, 2011)

Louisville won that last year 

Too bad they lost last night to NCST...proud of the team though they did better than expected this season and proud of Teddy Bridgewater for picking himself up off the field after taking shot after shot.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2011)

when do the real bowl game start? New Years Eve?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 28, 2011)

Louisville got robbed. That one, stupid call of unnecessary roughness did it. Biggest crock of a call I've seen, but I'm sure there'll be more in the coming days.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 28, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> when do the real bowl game start? New Years Eve?


if you're talking BCS games (Fiesta, Sugar, Orange, Cotton)...they start Jan 2.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls

Probably the best bowl game of the season will be the Fiesta Bowl between OK St and Stanford.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually think there are alot of interesting match-ups this year.

I haven't watched much of the bowls so far. didn't even watch but 5-10 minutes of the Belk bowl. And I thought it was an interesting match-up, since it's the "Better of the Orange Bowl". I mean that because Louisville beat :wv: and NCState beat Clemson, yet WV and Clemson are in the Orange bowl, so the Belk Bowl must be better than the Orange Bowl.


----------



## willsee (Dec 28, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Louisville got robbed. That one, stupid call of unnecessary roughness did it. Biggest crock of a call I've seen, but I'm sure there'll be more in the coming days.


That call was BS, but Louisville lost the game on their own. Wussification of football to call that unnecessary roughness but none of the shots against Bridgewater.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> That call was BS, but Louisville lost the game on their own. Wussification of football to call that unnecessary roughness but none of the shots against Bridgewater.


Agreed. That call was ridiculous, but it wasn't one of those calls that determined the outcome of the game. Louisville lost that game with poor play and had the bad luck of a few bad calls.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 30, 2011)

Good god Lou Holtz needs to retire his bullwinkle talkin ass! I can't take his bowl analysis blah-blah anymore - like hes got a mouth full o peanut butter


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 31, 2011)

EM_PS said:


> Good god Lou Holtz needs to retire his bullwinkle talkin ass! I can't take his bowl analysis blah-blah anymore - like hes got a mouth full o peanut notre dame man butter


fixt


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2011)

Watched a few minutes of the riveting eatabagofdicks.com bowl between northwest southeast state vs. the Podunk U. Pigsknuckles.

Where do they come up with some of these inane bowls?


----------



## Supe (Dec 31, 2011)

The bank.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 2, 2012)

Baylor and Washington at the Alamo Bowl was fun...

Two teams with offense and no defense. Maybe that's how they should start setting up the bowl games.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, we got some scintillating action coming up next weekend w/ SMU v. Pitt &amp; Northern Illinois v. Ark St! Shouldnt these games have been before X-mas?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 2, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Baylor and Washington at the Alamo Bowl was fun...
> 
> Two teams with offense and no defense. Maybe that's how they should start setting up the bowl games.


The Rose Bowl is the same way (on right now) and the Fiesta Bowl will be that way as well.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 2, 2012)

the ducks have the coolest uniforms.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2012)

Hatred of college football... growing...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a bad day on my picks yesterday, but those were some great games


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> I had a bad day on my picks yesterday, but those were some great games


Good news: I won all of mine from yesterday, except Georgia (everybody's kicking game was off yesterday, I guess) . 

Bad news: ND, Air Force, Louisville let me down last week.

Oh well. C'mon LSU.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm just waiting for January 10. Won't be watching the BCS champ game.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2012)

DV, what do you think about tonight? I think we (Clemson) will struggle defensively against WV, as we have struggled with mobile quarterbacks all year (and really since Kevin Steele has been our DC). But we "should" be OK on offense, so I expect a shootout.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2012)

Gino Smith is not a caucasion,  so I can see where you'd think he may be a mobile quarterback, but he is not. he COULD be, but for some reason, he sits in the pocket to prove how he is a passer.

he may very well be the dumbest player on the field tonight.

It's quite sad really. The guy has talent, just dumb. You'll see what I'm talking about. but :wv: may prevail in spite of that.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2012)

I just wish we were healthy. Lost our starting running back this week, he tears his ACL in practice. And Garvin is still out on defense (that will hurt us the most).


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2012)

^ I know how you feel. Our number 2 receiver had a car wreck driving to the stadium to get on the bus to the airport. Has a mild concussion, so they still don't know if he'll play.

We're a little banged up, but probably not as bad a you guys. Our freshman running back, who is an idiot but very fast, is suspended for "violation of team rules." But al least will still have the starter.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2012)

The car wreck guy isn't as bad as our "WRECKED A JET SKI AND BROKE HIS LEG" guy. What an idiot. And why are they down there wrecking jet ski's? shouldn't they be practicing?



> *AN EXCERPT:*
> 
> Walk-on receiver *Connor Arlia* was injured in a jet ski accident today during a beach party for the West Virginia football team at the Fountainbleau Hotel in South Beach, Miami.
> 
> Arlia is being evaluated tonight, the University said, and Coach *Dana Holgorsen* should have an update available about his condition tomorrow.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Fair enough.

A few years ago, we lost an offensive lineman for the season at the beginning of the year due to an "on-campus scooter accident".


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2012)

Frank Beamer apparently sent to players home, via Greyhound, for either breaking the law or team rules prior to the Sugar Bowl. Mad props to him.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^isn't that whole point of going to New Orleans?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2012)

No. The point of going to New Orleans is getting drunk and either showing or seeing boobies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^ go to youtube and look up "Rodney Carrington - Show them to me"... (&lt;--- NSFW)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 4, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> No. The point of going to New Orleans is getting drunk and either showing or seeing boobies.


Like these?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^ Misses point.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, the Orange Bowl is now the site of both our greatest moment (1982) and our most embarrassing moment (last night). Hat's off to WV though, they were obviously much better prepared to play than we were. I'm just glad they took their foot off the gas, I'm pretty sure they could have scored 100 if they wanted to.


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2012)

Why do people complain about the Big East in football more than the ACC?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^

I've never quite understood why the Big East seems to be the punching bag of the AQ conferences...

surprising win last night, I had hope, but Tavon.... wow....


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 5, 2012)

I would guess lately it has more to do with the Big East's inability to keep it conference stable, starting with the VT, BC, and Miami defections, and now Pitt, WV, and Cuse. They haven't really had a "big name" football program in a while, and when programs do step up (Miami, VT, WV), they leave the conference.

Thats just my opinion from the outside looking in. The ACC has been weak in football for a number of years, at least at the top. Probably since FSU had those great teams in the 90's. But they have been stable as a conference (mainly at the expense of the Big East).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2012)

did i hear the score correctly? 70???? to 30 that is nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree that :wv: could have hung 100 if wanted. They called off the dogs after that first drive of the second half, but I'm not sure if it was all because of :wv: or if Clemson's defense was just that far off.

combo of both I think.

Either way, good night to be a Mountaineer.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the Big East gets a bad rap because it probably is the lowest AQ conference.

I say that, because they usually don't have a "national condender". However, what alot of people don't recognize is how much parity there is in the conference, making it competive and tough to run the table in.

Any team in the Big East can beat any of the other teams, there is no gimme's. Example, the last place team this year Syracuse beat WVU (the conf. champ).

Of course, I know Iowa State beat Okla State, but at least Iowa State was a bowl team (barely)


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet Jebus Chaos, your team shit the bed worse then most ACC teams in the Orange bowl. Where's the shaking head smiley?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2012)

^Hey DV - how about resting your laurels on WV and being totally content with that, and letting the Steelers crap themselves in the playoffs this weekend?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

uhhhh..... NOPE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2012)

Dammit, had to try. Let's go Pats!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd love to see the Steelers $hit the bed this weekend, except for the added gasoline which would ultimately get thrown on the Tebowmania fire...


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 5, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Sweet Jebus Chaos, your team shit the bed worse then most ACC teams in the Orange bowl. Where's the shaking head smiley?


After those three turnovers, I'm pretty sure they said: "Man, if we can get out of here, we can make it to South Beach before the clubs close."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember turning on last nights game when the score was 21-17 and Clemson was inside the 5 yard line. I watched the subsequent fumble-TD, then left the game on as I was taking care of things around the house. I switched over to play some Battlefield 3 on PS3 shortly after the Clemson field goal to make it 28-20, and after a while, switched back in time to see it 63-20 sometime in the 3rd. The only thing I remember about the 63-20 timeframe was that the commentators were already discussing the record for most points scored by a single team in a BCS game.

My condolences chaos...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

All hell broke loose in the 2nd quarter. You missed the most exciting part Dexman

maybe not so exciting for Clemson fans, but still


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I could've been there... my in-laws went, but I'm swamped here at work


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2012)

Just the BE gets crapped on all year about losing their AQ status, yet come bowl time the ACC always flames out and the BE does decent.

This year BE is 3-1 with Pitt still to play and the ACC is 2-6,

Since the BCS the BE is 7-7 in the BCS bowl games while the ACC is 2-13.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2012)

willsee said:


> Just the BE gets crapped on all year about losing their AQ status, yet come bowl time the ACC always flames out and the BE does decent.
> 
> This year BE is 3-1 with Pitt still to play and the ACC is 2-6,
> 
> Since the BCS the BE is 7-7 in the BCS bowl games while the ACC is 2-13.


And of those 7 wins in BCS bowl games how many those winning teams are in or are staying in the Big East Conference?


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Just the BE gets crapped on all year about losing their AQ status, yet come bowl time the ACC always flames out and the BE does decent.
> ...


Only Louisville


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2012)

willsee said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...



Well there's your problem.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2012)

Truthfully,

I'd like to see the Big12 take Louisville too. They are a good and improving football program, and they are a great basketball program.


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2012)

We were fine until Kragthrope sank the ship. Nothing more exciting then watching Rich Rod WVU vs Petrino UL.

Speaking of Kragthorpe...the worst two coaches in Louisville history will be coaching for a NC next monday (Kragthrope LSU QB coach and Ron Cooper LSU DB coach)


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 9, 2012)

What's it gonna be?

Alabama or LSU?


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2012)

Hate them both, but my hatred for LSU can't even be put into words, so Alabama.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2012)

^^^ :ghey:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 9, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> What's it gonna be?
> 
> Alabama or LSU?


I shall root for the meteor.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2012)

So, what happens if LSU loses, but still gets the #1 vote...?


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2012)

The BCS proves that it's still shitty. Oh wait, it already did that with Oklahoma State winning its bowl game over #4 and not being in the BCS title game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Because I don't want to listen to the talking heads on ESPN, nor all the college football fans sit and whine about how f'ed the system is (I agree it is), I really want LSU to win. I would have to turn of ESPN for the rest of the week if 'Bama won due to all the fallout (especially if LSU still got voted #1)...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2012)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2012)

So you're abandoning the elephant? What about "Roll elephant!"


----------



## ktulu (Jan 9, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ROLL TIDE!


what he said!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I'd love to see the Steelers $hit the bed this weekend, except for the added gasoline which would ultimately get thrown on the Tebowmania fire...


Just a reminder of what I posted last week...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2012)

It's Nov. 5 all over again. Alabama moving the ball with easy between the 20's, but stalling in the red zone and kicking FGs.


----------



## willsee (Jan 9, 2012)

This time they are making them though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2012)

All but 2 so far.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2012)

We FINALLY get a touchdown against LSU, and Shelley misses the effin' extra point. I think LSU slips some stupid juice in the Alabama kickers' Gatorade before games.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2012)

And the winner, by KO(and it is not kick off)...Alabama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willsee (Jan 10, 2012)

The announcer dropped a "Honeybadger doesn't care" reference

Man what a boring game that was


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ :ghey:


I think those carets must have been intended for LSU's offensive line! Or just their entire offense!

First scoreless since 1953, and only 4 plays in Alabama territory. Ahhh, t'was a good night.

And how is LSU still #2 in the polls when OSU had more first place votes and a win over #4?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2012)

And the only LSU drive that made it to Alabama territory ended with a fumble at the 50 yard line. That was a pure defensive dismantling.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh noez! LSU lost. :Locolaugh:

I don't even care that LSU lost. I didn't even watch the game. I think I watched... maybe... two games all year. The only thing that I have a problem with is the WAY in which LSU lost the game. When you have a goose egg at the half and your offense is stalled, shouldn't a head coach do something different to spur a change? Maybe soon we'll hear what kind of dirt is between Les and Jarrett. Either way, why not put in the 3rd string? Les really does need to be fed a bag of dicks, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2012)

Obama is on air force 1 enroute to the disaster in New Orleans, FEMA is being dispatched and Ray Naygin is trying to find some school busses to get everyone out of town!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2012)

As usual, the bus plan is a little behind.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Obama is on air force 1 enroute to the disaster in New Orleans, FEMA is being dispatched and Ray Naygin is trying to find some school busses to get everyone out of town!


Got me with this one. Thought that something bad happened in New Orleans again. Came back to my senses when remembered which thread I was reading. This is going to be remembered as one of the most boring games in the history of BCS. Granted, Alabama put a defensive show, but LSU did nothing to change the course. Did not they have two QBs? Was the other one injured? Because Jefferson looked like he had a hangover.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2012)

The QB controversy is a LOOOOONG one for LSU. I don't know the details. In fact, no one knows the details. JJ was involved in an off-campus brawl where he kicked a dude in the head when he was laying on the ground. His trial miraculously made it to and through the courts in record time with ONLY probation.  JL performed the QB role and was fantastic at it for the first games while JJ was suspended. JL throws a couple of interceptions against bama, gets pulled, and replaced by JJ. JJ performs like a gutted duck 90% of the time while playing.

*** Something happened between JL and Les in this time frame. *** JL is calm and collected as he is no longer played and Les doesn't speak much about the QB situation. *Strange sh*t behind the scenes*. JL only played one play after that and it was to take a knee in the last play of a game.

Unbelievably (  ), JJ plays for the whole game as if he's constipated, Les never spoke with JL about going in, and people wonder why the game was so lopsided. LM + JJ = man love.

Here are the positives I see about LSU football:

1) 13-1 season with SEC title,

2) JJ will never again play for LSU and, hopefully, will never make it to the NFL,

3) LSU has a commitment from the #1 prospect in the country and he's a QB.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2012)

I just wish the game weren't so lopsided. The LSU defense kept them in it, but the LSU offense just looked lost. Hard to believe that team hadn't lost a game before last night.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2012)

LSU got lucky for a lot of the season. Then again, I'd rather be lucky than good on any day.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> I just wish the game weren't so lopsided. The LSU defense kept them in it, but the LSU offense just looked lost. Hard to believe that team hadn't lost a game before last night.


lusone:

I think that LSU's o-line had too much time off over the holidays...they looked overfed and asleep. More reasons to go back to Jan1 or Jan 2 for the championship game.


----------



## willsee (Jan 10, 2012)

I blame Kragthorpe


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/7457227/ncaa-president-mark-emmert-says-back-4-team-bcs-football-playoff

Here's a thought to further expand the 4-team playoff: Why not have the semi-finals be bowl games? Something like the Rose, Sugar, Fiesta, Cotton, Orange etc, and could rotate every year (Kinda like how the old championship game rotated around). They could still be played on New Year's day, with the winner being played on the first Monday one week later. This way they're not extending the season, and they could still justify having games played into January.

This would only take away 1 bowl game from non-championship teams, but I would see this as an opportunity to help trim some of the fat from the "I need a sponsor.com" Insignificant Bowl series.

Just a thought.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^ Read back into old threads, and you will see where I laid out the same scenario for a plus 1

I say rotate the Orange, Fiesta, Sugar, and Rose to host the #1 vs. #4 game and the #2 vs. #3 game.

Then a week and a half later on primetime, the two winners play in the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP.

Easy enough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^ I just don't understand why the College football "powers" are fighting this change so much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2012)

cuz someone must be losing out on the money


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2012)

We all know the fatty money is made in engineering anyways, why fight over the peanuts?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2012)

cuz that's all that's left.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 14, 2012)

West Viginia made the Big 12 schedule...looks like they're finally officially in the mix.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2012)

post to up this to the tippy-tippy-top, yo!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2012)

* Unpopular BCS Crowns Alabama National Champions, Endorses Rick Santorum, Spits On World War II Veteran, Pushes Elderly Woman Down Flight Of Stairs, Wishes Osama Bin Laden Were Still Alive*

NEW ORLEANS—During a postgame ceremony Monday in which the Bowl Championship Series controversially awarded the Alabama Crimson Tide the 2012 NCAA championship trophy, the increasingly unpopular selection system proceeded to endorse Rick Santorum for president; spit on Samuel Carson, an 89-year-old World War II veteran holding the American flag for the ceremony; and then kick Carson's wife Rose down the stairs of the trophy-presentation platform.

"As we present Alabama with the national championship—despite the fact that they just defeated a team that beat them in their home stadium earlier this season—we have only one regret: that our great friend, Osama bin Laden, could not be here to see this," the BCS's statement following the Sugar Bowl read in part. "Congratulations to the Crimson Tide football team. Also, the BCS hates blacks, Latinos, and Asians."

"And gays," it continued. "We do, however, love the Taliban."

In an announcement earlier this year that it would award the national championship to whichever team emerged victorious from the BCS Championship Game—blatantly neglecting worthy teams such as one-loss Oklahoma State—the BCS also called for tax increases on the working class, open-pit strip-mining in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge, and the resumption of unrestricted whaling in the Pacific Ocean.

Moreover, the BCS said it supports Sharia law, hopes everyone gets cancer, and considered awarding the national championship to Notre Dame just to see the look on everyone's "stupid, fat-fuck face."

"Alabama, in achieving this victory against another SEC team from their own division, even though they did not even qualify for their own conference championship game, has shown they are true BCS champions," the organizer of five bowl matchups announced on its website Tuesday morning. "They deserve it more than anyone! Also, Adolph Hitler had some really good ideas."

With many critics saying this season more than any other has highlighted the problems inherent in the bowl system, BCS officials claimed that kids should always be struck with leather belts if they get even slightly out of line, and that arguments will always be part of the culture of college football.

"Debate over who 'deserves' the national championship will never die, unlike these tiny 2-day-old kittens I am crushing in my fists," BCS spokesman Charles Campbell said. "In a way, you can never really determine a national champion in college football any more than you can rape a woman who dresses in a short skirt and high heels. It just isn't realistically possible."

Defenders of the current system point to the fact that the BCS computer has numerically proven Alabama is the undisputed national champion, as can be verified in detailed documents that also reportedly refute global climate change, provide a workable economic plan based on a national policy of child slavery, and outline a solution for global thermonuclear war that would allow what it called an "acceptable" survivability rate of 9 percent for the East Coast of North America.

Still, anger and confusion over the BCS remain.

"Naturally people have a right to be upset with what the BCS has done here, between its picking Alabama, declaring the era of Japanese internment to be a shining moment in American history, and saying James Earl Jones should be murdered execution-style," ESPN football analyst Kirk Herbstreit said. "At the very least, it's time to tweak the system again."

"You have to admit," Herbstreit added, "any selection system that gives three-loss Wisconsin a top-10 ranking is absolutely detestable."

http://www.theonion....pions-en,27034/


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 14, 2012)

:wv:

Schedule for 2012

Sept. 1 WVU vs. Marshall in Morgantown

Sept. 15 WVU vs. James Madison at FedEx Field in Landover, MD

Sept. 22 WVU vs Maryland in Morgantown

Sept. 29 WVU vs. Baylor in Morgantown

Oct. 6 WVU at Texas

Oct. 13 WVU at Texas Tech

Oct. 20 WVU vs. Kansas State in Morgantown

Nov. 3 WVU vs. TCU in Morgantown

Nov. 10 WVU at Oklahoma State

Nov. 17 WVU vs. Oklahoma in Morgantown

Nov. 24 WVU at Iowa State

Dec. 1 WVU vs. Kansas in Morgantown


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2012)

So... what you're saying is... you foresee a winless :wv: season...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 14, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> :wv:
> 
> Schedule for 2012
> 
> ...


I forsee a 9-3 season, but I am no prognosticator. I could be full of sh!t.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 15, 2012)

I say 10-2.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2012)

My college cancelled its football program in the mid-70s.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 15, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> I say 10-2.


Especially with the FUBAR at TCU.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Feb 16, 2012)

Our game on Nov. 17th in Morgantown will be a difficult one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 16, 2012)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Our game on Nov. 17th in Morgantown will be a difficult one.


Make sure you dodge the burning couches.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm really glad I wasn't around for after the Clemson Orange Bowl debacle. DV would have had a field day with me.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 16, 2012)

^He was actually quite civil. I got the feeling that in some small way, he felt a little bad for us.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Bless your heart.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2012)

its this time of the year when you really realize how much better life is when football is on....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 16, 2012)

I really got tired of college football this year. Especially after Clemson started their regular shitting of the bed. I enjoyed watching professional football much more this year.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> ^He was actually quite civil. I got the feeling that in some small way, he felt a little bad for us.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 18, 2012)

March Madness is right around the corner.

The gub'mnt wouldn't allow us to go too long without our Colosseum style distractions from issues such as politics and taxes.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 23, 2012)

Forget about it.Y'll are going to carry my Buckeyes' equipment. National Champions in two seasons. You will see.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2012)

So, it wouldn't be the worst thing to happen for the Penn State football program to shut down for a few years...but I would feel bad for all of the young men who worked so hard to get into the Penn State program. The coaches, not so much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

Slippery slope to go down. You end up punishing people that don't deserve it.

The thing is they are saying things were covered up to protect the program. If they just said, "This guy is a creep, we are going to fire him and go to the police." it would have just been one sicko that got canned. Big deal.


----------



## willsee (Jul 19, 2012)

Fire the board of trustees

Let them play football...no one involved on the team right now had anything to do with what happened 10 years ago


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

willsee said:


> Fire the board of trustees
> 
> Let them play football...no one involved on the team right now had anything to do with what happened 10 years ago


Agreed. The coaching staff has been completely pitted out, not a single player on the team had anything to do with what happened.

How do you punish for something like this? Everyone responsible (within the team itself) is essentially gone, and vacating wins does nothing. Perhaps hit the school with a fine. Something along the lines of requiring the school to pay for ALL athletic scholarships (at least the ones previously awarded through the NCAA) while still maintaining a certain minimum amount of scholarships.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

The parties involved in this matter are either incarcerated, dead, or facing legal action.

What is killing the program or instituting bowl bans going to do?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> What is killing the program or instituting bowl bans going to do?


Give the casual fan "closure". IMO, any sanctions from the NCAA on the school would be purely a political statement to the rest of the schools, but I don't think it would be a statement anywhere close to the one Sandusky already received through the legal system or Paterno through the court of public opinion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

If anything is done as a political move, I'd prefer to see the Big 10 kick them out of the conference. You get your political statement, but don't punish the kids who just want to play football and have nothing to do with the transgressions of the previous administration.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

Article on ESPN had Nick Saban's solution: tax the program and have proceeds go to child abuse programs. Not sure how that would work, as any additional funds would adversely effect ticket sales (punish the fan), or cut into scholarship money (punish the current/future student-athletes).

Honestly, I think one good solution would be a civil lawsuit filed by the school against those responsible with any "proceeds" going to the same child abuse programs as Saban suggested.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 19, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Slippery slope to go down. You end up punishing people that don't deserve it.
> 
> The thing is they are saying things were covered up to protect the program. If they just said, "This guy is a creep, we are going to fire him and go to the police." it would have just been one sicko that got canned. Big deal.


^^ Par for the course with the NCAA, in fact, they seem to NEVER punish those that really deserve it.

Case in point my hated in state rival, the whOregon Ducks. They basically paid a "street agent" $25k to steer recruits to Eugene, ...back in 2010. Yahoo Sports basically gift wrapped the entire case to the NCAA, now 2-1/2 years later nothing at all has happened with the case.

Why even try and play by the rules if the likely hood you will get caught is so small, plus the penalties will be so late in coming?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not up to date on who got fired but I am assuming the AD, School President, anyone hired by Petrino, etc all have been fired?

I would almost think the school deserves at least a one year suspension for all football activitities, I think not seeing them play for a year may help there cause..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been thinking about this lately, and here's what I have come up with. The football players in the program that are not national contenders for awards (such as Heisman) are the collateral damage when a team gets the death penalty, or similar serious sanctions. But even they will get more playing time than they would have if the penalties had not been enforced. The national contenders will easily transfer to school that aren't being sanctioned. But these penalties are really the only way to punish the school effectively.

College football in big conferences such as the Big 10 get a TON of their operating budget from the football program and donors motivated by having a winning football program. That's why it devolved into such a mess at Penn State. The football program was bringing in so much money that the coaches, staff and players were untouchable. When you put sickos into a position where their motives and morals cannot be questioned, you end up with Sandusky. Giving the Penn State football team the death penalty will purge the scum AND make the football program fallible again. Future administrations will think twice before allowing known infractions pass for the sake of money if they know that they face such penalties from the NCAA.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

holy cow!!! $60 million fine, 4 yrs ban on post season play, revocation of all wins since 1998...


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2012)

They should have just gone with the 1 year death penalty.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

amazing how one organization, not of the judicial system variety, has the authority impose such huge penalties...the suspension part I get, but the money...wow.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 23, 2012)

^Didn't you know? That's what sports is all about money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 23, 2012)

Wonder if Pedo St. is wondering if they really should have kept the whole thing covered up years ago...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 23, 2012)

Supe said:


> They should have just gone with the 1 year death penalty.


Agreed.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2012)

Penn State deserves each and every penalty imposed by NCAA, and more. They failed to act but the real failure was they put football and the reputation of the university before the victims. Now look where they are.

But this is, I am afraid of, the tip of the iceberg. I am sure there are many more universities doing just that. Most of the major colleges put football &amp; basketball, to mention the two biggest monsters, before dreams and aspirations of students that just want a chance to study and be a productive citizen. They cover up things as bad or maybe worst than the Sanduski crimes. The name of their institution is more important than any other thing.

In the name of entertainment colleges will tweak the requirements for students that can throw the ball 50 yards in the air, or run 40 yards faster than a speeding bullet. I remember when my son was a high school senior and denied admission to a major school in FL. Given, his GPA was not good enough for that but then we saw the football recruiting class for the same year SAT scores and GPAs and it was ridiculous. But that is the system we have. Now deal with it.

Finally I think that there is another guilty party here. The one responsible for the stupidity that makes a university like Auburn, pay a thief like Cam Newton thousands of dollars to play for them(do not make that face...it happened). It is the media; The ESPN, Fox, NBC, ABC and whatever letters you want to put there. They should pay a penalty too since they are as responsible for this chaos as Penn State and many others like them.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> revocation of all wins since 1998...


The only person that wins in that situation is Bobby Bowden.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 23, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Wonder if Pedo St. is wondering if they really should have kept the whole thing covered up years ago...


I think that's the point. The penalties need to be harsh enough to dissuade any other program from doing the same thing.


----------

